# Just a fun thread. What did your LO eat today?



## Luke's_mummy

I thaught it might be a nice idea, and give us all who cook from scratch some more ideas! If anyone wants to know how I've made anything that I've made Luke just ask! 

Today!

Breakfast: Natural yogurt and fruit puree

Lunch: Organix snacks, carrot sticks, cheese sticks, red pepper and Juice

Dinner: Sweet potato, corgette and mini pasta stars, then, natural yogurt with fruit puree and baby rice for pudding, followed by a cup of water

What did your LO have?! x


----------



## sarah0108

Ohh good idea!!

Harriet had:

Breakfast; a banana some conflakes that went on the floor..
Snacks; some apple crisps things and half a go ahead bar which she nearly stole from toysrus! :rofl:
Dinner; Pie and veg :D

and water, and she had a little chocolate out of a roses tin from my sisters birthday lol!

:blush: shes not a big eater tbh and it was a bit unhealthy today x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

lol! Luke LOVES his food! For lunch he usualy just has some snacks rather than a pureed meal kinda like a BLW meal once and 2 TW meals you know? What was in her pie? xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Breakfast: Bottle and Rice
Dinner: Bottle and some colliflour cheese (jar)
Tea: Bottle
Supper: Bottle

^ rather boring menu


----------



## annawrigley

i dont know :( they dont tell me what he has at nursery. tho he was eating pasta and tuna mashed up when i went to get him x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

They don't tell you? Thats weird, when my little sister was at nursery we used to get a sheet when we picked her up saying what she ate and how much of it she ate.


----------



## sarah0108

yeah my sister used to get a sheet to and lol Alice Harriet had some linda mcartney veggie pie :lol: because my dad and brother wouldnt let her have any of their meat pie because they are stingy :rofl: x


----------



## annawrigley

yea they're supposed to write in his book saying what he did, when he slept, wet/dirty nappies, bottles, and what he ate, but they always forget to fill it in xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aww poor harriet! What meanies! 

Thats really bad, you should complain!


----------



## flutterbywing

Erm OH did breakfast while I was dyeing in bed, but I think I remember what they had if not then this is what they normally have

Jak 
brekkie - weetabix and a banana
lunch - sausage baguette, half a pack of crisps and an apple
dinner - pizza, tomato and herb pasta and a donut

Summer
brekkie - not sure but normally half a weetabix and a bite or 2 of banana
lunch - a slice of ham, an inch or so or baguette, maybe 4 crisps, tangerine and some apple juice
dinner - plain pasta, grapes, orange juice and a biscuit

Noah
boobie boobie boobie boobie fist boobie fist boobie

Summer doesn't eat much and is very fussy, Jak will eat anything put in front of him :D


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets the same as Summer really, hanna, although she usually just throws it on the floor and whines :rofl:
she prefers to feed people/animals her food than feed herself :wacko:


----------



## lizardbreath

for Breakfast Jaymee had fruitloops and a sippy with milk 
for lunch she had some alphagetti and some mac and cheese because when she was done her Alphagetti she had to eat what mommy was having 
and for dinner she had Pizza from dominos and some Halloween Candy .


----------



## AriannasMama

mummy2b17 said:


> I thaught it might be a nice idea, and give us all who cook from scratch some more ideas! If anyone wants to know how I've made anything that I've made Luke just ask!
> 
> Today!
> 
> Breakfast: Natural yogurt and fruit puree
> 
> Lunch: Organix snacks, carrot sticks, cheese sticks, red pepper and Juice
> 
> Dinner: Sweet potato, corgette and mini pasta stars, then, natural yogurt with fruit puree and baby rice for pudding, followed by a cup of water
> 
> What did your LO have?! x

Totally off topic cause my LO is only a month old, but the part in your post that says "and give us all who cook from scratch" when I first looked at it I thought it said "and give us all a cock scratch"

:haha:.


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ lol!

Issy had half a banana and strawberry yoghurt for breakfast
bolognaise for lunch (at nursery. Apparently she left most of it...)
toast and raisins for a snack
tomato soup and bread for tea.

If you're looking for ideas of what to cook for LO, buy a soup cookbook! I'm currently completely obsessed with making soup, my LO (and probably my OH!) will be sick of it soon, but it's so cheap and nutritious and yummy :D also, I pinched this idea off of someone on here, but LO loves it when I dunk pieces of bread in the soup and give them to her to suck and squidge and paint her highchair with...


----------



## Natasha2605

Atm I'm only giving Summer a jar at teatime but next week the fun starts :) She's 24 weeks so I'm going to start blending stuff for her :) xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Today so far, Luke has had

Breakfast: Yogurt and fruit
Lunch: Bread, Cheese, Red pepper, Organix tomato snacks, Juice



Hanna, I Loved Noahs menu!!


----------



## xgem27x

Breakfast: bottle of Nutriprem 2
Lunch: Banana Cheesecake (from a jar lol) 

They really enjoyed it too :) xxx


----------



## xSophieBx

Today was my 1st day of weaning! Im a lil confused by it.. All i gave her was half a jar of stage 1(its for 4m+) creamy porridge hipp organic this morning and then her milk.. and then just milk rest of day xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Today Laila has had

Breakfast. Bottle + Porridge
Mid morning she had a couple of ounces of a bottle.
Dinner. A sandwich with dairylea, which she pulled apart more than ate I think :haha: Banana and then a yoghurt. Followed by some water.
She's just had a bottle to go to sleep with.
Tea. She'll have fish pie :D
Then at bedtime another bottle to go to bed with.


----------



## sarah0108

Today max had :

Nutramigen milk for lunch and dinner :haha:

Harriet had:

Breakfast; frosties with a bit of milk.. most of it got fed to the dog :dohh:
Lunch: Banana and some pasta,sweetcorn &cheese
Dinner: Some veg from my carvery at my sisters birthday meal :lol: and a piece of her chocolate cake. 

and :dohh: she found my hidden pack (obviously not hidden well enough..) of giant buttons and whilst i was feeding max decided to eat half of them whilst hidden round the side of the sofa :rofl: cheeky monkey x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

For dinner Luke had a little bit of sweet potato and corgette, but wouldn't eat it, so he had some finger foods, green beans, red pepper, cheese and rice cakes. Then he had yogurt and fruit.

xSophieBx isn't lily still too young?

Sarah! OMG Naughty harriet!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

flutterbywing said:


> boobie boobie boobie boobie fist boobie fist boobie

Same for Ella lol


----------



## annawrigley

xgem27x said:


> Breakfast: bottle of Nutriprem 2
> Lunch: Banana Cheesecake (from a jar lol)
> 
> They really enjoyed it too :) xxx

dont mean to be rude but they are not even 3 months yet adjusted have you been advised to wean? xx


----------



## JoJo16

for breakfast alice had porridge and a bottle
mid morning half a snack chewy bar thing
lunch she had marmite sandwhich and a fruit pot
and dinner she had little pasta stars, chicken and peas in a tomato and basil sauce and a vanilla and blueberry fruit pouch. and then a bedtime bottle. 

most of her sandwhiches end up going to the dog though!


----------



## sarah0108

i forgot to add :blush: Harriet still has bottles lol!

well, at night and sometimes one in the day if shes tired x


----------



## annawrigley

sophie what brand is the fruit pouch sounds well nice! i wouldnt mind one for myself lol :winkwink:

noah had.. (as far as i can remember.. brain scrambled)
bottle about 2am, bottle about 6am (didnt finish either)
banana and raisin porridge
dont know what he had for lunch
dont know what he had for tea but he puked all over me before i put him to bed and it bloody stank
he had 2 bottles at nursery, around 9am and 12pm.
bottle before bed about 6.30 x


----------



## JoJo16

its called 'plum' lol they do quite nice ones and they smelll soooo good. i just wana eat them lol but i stop myself haha

noah has so many bottles still! im lucky if i can get a morning and night one into alice! xx


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: bottle of Nutriprem 2
> Lunch: Banana Cheesecake (from a jar lol)
> 
> They really enjoyed it too :) xxx
> 
> dont mean to be rude but they are not even 3 months yet adjusted have you been advised to wean? xxClick to expand...

I am not by any means saying it's ok, but with premies weaning is about the only thing they don't look at the adjusted age for AFAIK, and also they are often advised to wean early, I don't agree with the reasoning behind it, but then that's another debate for another day.


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> its called 'plum' lol they do quite nice ones and they smelll soooo good. i just wana eat them lol but i stop myself haha
> 
> noah has so many bottles still! im lucky if i can get a morning and night one into alice! xx

ah i have a few of the plum ones just not that one, will have to keep my eyes peeled :haha:



flutterbywing said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: bottle of Nutriprem 2
> Lunch: Banana Cheesecake (from a jar lol)
> 
> They really enjoyed it too :) xxx
> 
> dont mean to be rude but they are not even 3 months yet adjusted have you been advised to wean? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am not by any means saying it's ok, but with premies weaning is about the only thing they don't look at the adjusted age for AFAIK, and also they are often advised to wean early, I don't agree with the reasoning behind it, but then that's another debate for another day.Click to expand...

thanks for clearing that up. i knew the 'rules' on preemies were slightly different but still thought they went on adjusted age. but if its been ok'd then fair enough x


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: bottle of Nutriprem 2
> Lunch: Banana Cheesecake (from a jar lol)
> 
> They really enjoyed it too :) xxx
> 
> dont mean to be rude but they are not even 3 months yet adjusted have you been advised to wean? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am not by any means saying it's ok, but with premies weaning is about the only thing they don't look at the adjusted age for AFAIK, and also they are often advised to wean early, I don't agree with the reasoning behind it, but then that's another debate for another day.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for clearing that up. i knew the 'rules' on preemies were slightly different but still thought they went on adjusted age. but if its been ok'd then fair enough xClick to expand...


They go on adjusted age for everything else AFAIK

ETA I have googled, it seems unresolved, unless she has been advised to I would imagine it is a bit early, but I am not going to speculate


----------



## JoJo16

yesterday alice had

breakfast - apple and oat porridge and a bottle
lunch - a few or her crisps, pasta and sauce with cheese and a fruit pot
afternoon snack - blackcurrant chew bar
dinner - chicken, mash potato and carrots with gravy and for pudding a fruit pouch and a yoghurt lol


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'll do yesterday

When she first woke up Laila had a bottle
Breakfast - Banana and peach porridge + dairylea on toast
Dinner - Malt loaf, organix carrot sticks + fruit pouch.
Bottle to have a nap with.
Tea - Baby spagetti + yoghurt.
Bottle to go to bed with
:)


----------



## JoJo16

when did laila get so old :haha: i remember when u just had her!


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets had today

- Some cereal which she picked a few bits of ..then it went on the floor :dohh:
- 1/4 of a cheese sandwich and then 2 biscuits when we saw my grandad (he always gives her a biscuit LOL!)
- then we had pizza and chips at my mums (all she ate was about 1/16th of a pizza)

thats all shes had, along with a bottle and loads of water lol x


----------



## Lauraxamy

JoJo16 said:


> when did laila get so old :haha: i remember when u just had her!

Tell me about it :cry: :haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

yesterday Luke didnt have breakfast cause he got up late, 
Bottle
For Lunch he had, cheese, bread, red peppers and carrots
Bottle
Bottle
For dinner he had home made bolognase and baby pasta, with yogurrt and peaches for afters.
Bottle
Bottle

Today, 
Breakfast, yougurt
Mid morning bottle
lunch, scrambled eggs and juice


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn had;
Bottle,
Bottle,
Mango for lunch,
Bottle,
Shepherds pie for tea,
Bottle


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Today Luke had

Porigge
bottle
sweet potato and corgette
bottle
Kelftiko (greek herby lamb and potaoes)
bottle


----------



## xgem27x

flutterbywing said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: bottle of Nutriprem 2
> Lunch: Banana Cheesecake (from a jar lol)
> 
> They really enjoyed it too :) xxx
> 
> dont mean to be rude but they are not even 3 months yet adjusted have you been advised to wean? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am not by any means saying it's ok, but with premies weaning is about the only thing they don't look at the adjusted age for AFAIK, and also they are often advised to wean early, I don't agree with the reasoning behind it, but then that's another debate for another day.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for clearing that up. i knew the 'rules' on preemies were slightly different but still thought they went on adjusted age. but if its been ok'd then fair enough xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> They go on adjusted age for everything else AFAIK
> 
> ETA I have googled, it seems unresolved, unless she has been advised to I would imagine it is a bit early, but I am not going to speculateClick to expand...


just to clear it up, they're on nutriprem 2 which is a special milk we get on prescription, and they only have one meal a day of jar food, because the nutriprem is really high caloried to help preemies catch up, the twins were getting a little bit too fat lol, so i was advised to replace 1 bottle a day and it seems to be working, they're getting bigger still but not fatter :) plus its only a month til they will be 4 months adjusted xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet had today...

- honey nut cornflakes, about 3 :dohh: (do i need to repeat myself as to what she did with them :rofl:.. floor!)
- half a fried egg
- quarter of a cheese sandwich.. the cheese went on the floor
- about 1/2 pack of rivita crisp thingys

all shes had!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Today Laila had...
Breakfast - A bottle and some toast
Bottle
Dinner - Sunday dinner (potatoes, carrots, broccoli, peas and a teeny bit of meat) which she loved and ate sooo well
Bottle 
Tea - Baby spagetti in the baby tomatoe and basil sauce + fruit pouch
Bottle


----------



## Lauraxamy

Today Laila had...
Breakfast - A bottle and some toast
Bottle
Dinner - Sunday dinner (potatoes, carrots, broccoli, peas and a teeny bit of meat) which she loved and ate sooo well
Bottle 
Tea - Baby spagetti in the baby tomatoe and basil sauce + fruit pouch
Bottle


----------



## JoJo16

alice had porridge for breakfast and a bottle
lunch- cheese on toast and a fruit pot
dinner - pork with sweet potato carrots and red pepper and a fruit pot
and bottle with bed.


----------



## leoniebabey

Today morgan had, bottle and porridge for brekfast
dinner was bottle and some chicken dinner powdered stuff
tea bottle
supper bottle

think im gunna start giving him food at teatime cause today when the milk was gone he started screaming!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Breakfast
Porrige and a bottle

Lunch sweet potato and corgette mash
bottle
dinner scrambled egg with red pepper puree with peaches and bananans for afters 

he'll probably have 2 more bottles aswell


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lailas had
6:30am bottle
Porridge for breakfast
Bottle with her nap
Dinner, malt loaf, organix carrot sticks.
Bottle with her nap
Tea, Tuna & sweetcorn pasta + fruit pouch
She'll also have a bottle to go to bed


----------



## KiansMummy

alice how do you make your purees?X


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I cook the veg, I either steam it in the microwave or boil it (apart from red peppers which i grill) and then use a handheld blender to puree them, Now Luke's older he does Lumps, so I often just use a masher for him, if I'm making casserole, I will just wait till its gone soft and the meat is fully cooked and then take out Luke's portion before seasoning it for us. As I make all of our food, I usualy just give him a version of what we have, blended with the hand blender, this is the one I have https://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=20001&productId=1500541133&langId=-1&cmpid=AFPFD&_$ja=tsid:18771|cc:|prd:4219921|cat:Home+Electricals%3EBlenders+And+Smoothie+Makers


----------



## KiansMummy

thanks kians no were near ready yet for weaning but im just trying to get loads of ideas of things to make him xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Keep an eye on this tread! I make all of lukey's!


----------



## JoJo16

alice hates anything blended!! i mash it up and usually add some of her gravy if she has meat meals otherwise it takes her so long to eat it!

yesterday alice had

breakfast- bottle, wheatabix with apple and banana
lunch - scrambled egg on toast and a fruit pot
dinner- pork red pepper mash potato and carrots. and a fruit pouch and yougurt and bottle with bed


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Alright, today Lukey had
Bottle
Breakfast: Yogurt
Lunch: Veg casserole
Bottle
Dinner: Yellow pepper, cheese, bread, rice cakes, carrot (finger foods) and LOADS of juice! he was really thirsty! 
bottle of goodnight milk


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm always reading this thread for ideas, im rubbish so i dont add what i do lol and half the time its jars of food but they are so expensive for what they are and hes eating lumpy stuff so i think its pointless lol. Does anyone have a good website with recipies?

I usually cook for me and OH but its unhealthy half of the week lol so this is when he has jars, because i don't really know what to cook just for him as an alternative! Otherwise if we have like stews/casseroles/shepards pie etc i just mash it up for him! 

:)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

The anabell karmel website has quite alot of Ideas


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke's had

6oz milk
resfused breakfast
6oz milk
finger foods(toast, cheese, pepper)
6oz milk
cheesy sweet potato and squash mash
8oz milk


----------



## annawrigley

joely i dont cook either so i feel a bit rubbish too lol, also feel stupid posting in this thread cos monday-friday noah eats at nursery so i dont even know what he has. i used to get really stressed about it and feel awful for not making him food but i figure if he enjoys it and its easy (albeit expensive) for me then why not. i make him like the baby pasta and sauces and stuff which isnt too hard for me :haha: and he loves it!

so today noah had
2am - about 3/4oz
5am - about 3oz
7am - weetabix & follow on milk (but it tasted rank so gonna add fruit tomorrow lol)
8am - 6oz
probably 11am - bottle dunno how much of
12ish - lunch
2pm - bottle dunno how much of again
4pm - tea
6pm - bottle about 6oz

the end :D x


----------



## Mellie1988

Todayyy my two have had: 

Breakfast: Crumpets with butter and fresh orange juice
Mid morn snack: Banana and grapes 
Dinner: Spaghetti bolognaise (left overs that we had frozen from last week)
Afternoon snack: Cheese twists bread stick type things
Tea: Tomato soup with chunky crusty loaf thing (yummmmyyy, I had it too!)
Supper: Rich tea fingers and milk


----------



## Mellie1988

Ohhh and just wanted to say, I had the annabel karmel book...deff worth getting! 
I used to make all Theo and Graces dinners but hardly have time now with me being at college and i'm back at work on Monday....half the time they have their dinner and tea at the childminders 
Loved making the pizzas out of her book, probs more for toddlers or perhaps BLW but they were YUMMM! 
x


----------



## JoJo16

i make alice casseroles and freeze them. just 1 bit of meat in a dish and what ever veg i have and one of them baby oxo cube things. easy peasy. and she loves the pasta n sauces which is easy to do aswell. and so much cheaper than jars!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Today Laila's had...
Brekky - Bottle + Toast.
Bottle for a nap, around 11am.
Dinner - Cauliflower cheese
Snack - Breadsticks
Tea - Malt loaf, organix carrot sticks, pineapple + a yoghurt.
She'll have a bottle at bedtime too :D


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer's had:

Breakfast: Nothing as we woke up late and dashed to our baby group haha
About 12pm : She had a couple of little blocks of cheese
Snacks : Organix Carrot Crisps? Maybe 3 or 4
Tea : Cottage Pie and a Blueberry and apple deser which she wasn't a big fan of

And about 12 oz of milk so far :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> i make alice casseroles and freeze them. just 1 bit of meat in a dish and what ever veg i have and one of them baby oxo cube things. easy peasy. and she loves the pasta n sauces which is easy to do aswell. *and so much cheaper than jars!*

very true! for anyone wanting to get the pasta and sauces go to home bargains!! 35p for the pasta stars (normally £1.20 something) and 15p for the sauces (normally 50p ish? i think)
i nearly fell off my proverbial seat
xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Bump! I like seeing what everyone's making for their LO's

Today:
Breakfast :Fruity Muesli
Lunch :Buttered Bread, some carrot crisps
Dinner : Not sure yet :)

She's also had some carrots to chew on hehe xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

today

breafast readybrek
lunch beef roastdinner, potatos and veg
dinner spagetti shapes on toast
snacks, baby cookie


----------



## rockys-mumma

Breakfast: Weetabix with bananna

Half of his bottle/4oz of milk

Lunch: bit of everything, carrot, sweetcorn, beetroot, cucumber, rasins haha. We had harvester!! Oh and he had some organix crisps and a petits filous (sp?)

another half of bottle/4 oz of milk

Dinner: Yet to have it but he will have spagetti bolognaise

and will have a 9oz bottle for bed but will probably drink about 4 oz and then drink the rest at some point in the night or the morning! Yay for independant bottle holding/finding/drinking!!


----------



## Neferet

Today Isaac just ate cake, cake, more cake, chocolate, biscuits and tomatoes. :blush: He went to a birthday party and then refused to eat anything else apart from tomatoes lol.


----------



## 08marchbean

B: readybek with stewed apples
L: roast dinner (pork,yorkshire pudding,roast potato, boiled potato and brocoli)
D: cheesy pasta with chickpeas and brocoli


----------



## wishuwerehere

Breakfast: porridge with fruit pot.
Lunch: a marmite sandwich, half a satsuma and some raisins
Dinner: leftover vegetable mismash risotto type thing and a yoghurt.

It's good to see her eating again, she's had nasty croup and has been right off her food :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo: 

Breakfast: Weetabix
Dinner: Sausage pasta bake 
Tea: Spaghetti bolognaise 
Desert: Banana & custard 

Grace: 
Breakfast: Toast with butter
Dinner: Beans and sausage on toast 
Tea: Spaghetti bolognaise
Desert: Banana & custard 

The only reason they had diff today was because Theo stayed at my parents last night :D


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'lll doo yesterday
Bottle 6am
Breakfast - Dairylea on toast
Bottle 11am
Dinner - Roast dinner (meat, veg etc)
Tea - Rice cakes with dairylea on. Organix tomatoe and herb crisps, cheese + a yoghurt
Bottle 7pm.


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer's had :

Breakfast - Toast and a touch of jam
3 oz milk
Skipped lunch as she slept all afternoon
Tea - Gammon, Mash and Beans but she just sucked on the gammon
Strawberry yogurt

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Breakfast: porridge
Lunch: Scrambled eggs
Dinner: Chicken and lentil bake with carrot and sweet potato
pudding: Mango with yogurt


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn had; 
Breakfast - Fruity apple cereal
Lunch - Blueberry and raspberry rice cakes
Dinner - Homemade veggie bake


----------



## lily123

Today Esmee had:
Breakfast - Porridge and half a banana.
Lunch - carrot, potato, sweet potato and parsnip bake (and water)
Tea - Fisherman's pie (home made ;))

ETA: This is an awesome thread idea!


----------



## amygwen

I can officially post here since Kenny is six months :wave:

Breakfast: Oatmeal w/ bananas & yogurt
Lunch: Mashed potatoes w/ brussell sprouts & carrots
Dinner: Oatmeal with mixed fruit

:flower:


----------



## annawrigley

Breakfast: Multigrain banana porridge
Lunch: Beef stroganoff
Snacks: Carrot crisps things
Tea: He's not woken up from his nap yet... :wacko:


----------



## laura1991

Breakfast porridge
Dinner - turkey dinner and yogurt for desert (at nursery)
Tea - home made fish pie fresh rasberries and blueberries for pudding
Snack toastt (at nursery)


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Some Toast
Lunch - Some Vegetable Soup. Organix tomato crisps
Tea - Cottage Pie 
Snacks - 2 Apple Rice Cakes


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Natasha, did my message earlier help?

Today, Luke had

B: Porridge
L: Left over chicken bake from yesterday
D: Bolognase and baby pasta
P: Bannanas

(all home made)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Bottle - 6am
Breakfast - Toast with dairylea on + porrige
Snack - 2x mini breadsticks + bottle to go to sleep with
Dinner - Malt loaf, Organix carrot sticks + yoghurt
Tea - Home made mash with grated cheese + sausages with peas + banana fruit pot
Bottle - 8pm


----------



## Jellyt

Breakfast: Porridge
Lunch: Left over veggie bake from yesterday
Dinner: She refused dinner because of her teething so I gave her some pear i'd put in the fridge for her to have a nom on


----------



## QuintinsMommy

breakfast : toast with jam, and a jar of apple and oatmeal 
lunch : grilled cheese, tomato soup , and a peach yogurt :)
we havent had dinner yet, Quin doesnt have dinner till abour 8 or 9


----------



## leoniebabey

breakfast: Porridge and bottle
Dinner: baby colliflour cheese (full jar) a carrot crisp and a full bottle :| ! he has a BIG appetite
Tea: bottle + little starts yoghurt
Supper: bottle


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yesterday! 
6oz
Borridge
L:'Pizza' Toast with some tomato puree and cheese
6oz
D: One of the heinz mums own jars (the 7 months ones, they're huge!) the cheese and ham pasta one which he ate all off, and a bananna
9oz


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn has had;
Bottle 7oz
Apple cereal,
Orange rice cakes,
Bottle 7oz
and i've made macaroni cheese with broccoli for us for dinner then she'll have a 7oz bottle before bed. I hope she likes it!


----------



## Jellyt

OT but how adorable is your little man as Santa, Alice! He looks like a proper little man!


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer's had : 

Breakfast : Toast & a touch of Jam
Was kinda lunch too, we didn't get up till late
1pm : She snacked on Orange Segments, some organix crisps and a couple of apple rice cakes
Tea will be the Lentil Soup I'm making, with some bread.


Hope she likes it!xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm after more inspiration so I've bumped the thread.

Today Summer's had :

Breakfast - Toast & Butter
Lunch - Veg Soup
Dinner - Chicken with noodles and veg xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Yay! Alfies started eating better so..

Brekkie: Weetabix (a whole one mixed with 2oz and he ate it all) + 9oz bottle

Lunch: Toast with butter and dairylea and he ate almost a whole slice. Then some organix crispy things too.

9oz bottle

5oz bottle

Dinner: Spaghetti bolognaise and hes just drinking a 5oz bottle.

He has eaten loads today! In the last 3 days hes been eating SO well im really proud of him, he was a rubbish eater previously! Going to give him some peach in a bit :) Oh and he drinks water all through the day too. 


Proud of him today haha glad this got bumped!


----------



## EffyKat

Today Adam has had milk, milk, milk, milk and more milk...Then followed swiftly by more milk


----------



## annawrigley

Breakfast: Berry cereal thing, cant remember the name :lol:
Lunch: 2 helping of shepherds pie apparently (nursery)
Dinner: Lentil chilli + fruit after (nursery)

xxx


----------



## zenmommy526

Yesterday
Breakfast: Apple and Vanilla Pudding
Lunch: Apples and Blueberries
Dinner: Carrots
All of which are stage 2 purees ^
And about 36 oz of milk


----------



## leoniebabey

today Lo was fussy he had

breakfast - bottle and fruity musel
dinner- mash with gravy and some sprout mixed in
5oz bottle around 3 
tea- jar of pasta bolognaise
+ 5oz bottle
supper- 8oz bottle


----------



## flutterbywing

Noahs day starting at 12am

booby 
booby 
booby 
ricecake 
booby 
booby 
toast, peppers, and hummous
banana
booby
rice, chicken, and broccoli
apple
5oz neocate


----------



## Natasha2605

Today :

Breakkie : Apple and Banana Cereal
Lunch: Ham Sandwich and Carrots
Tea: Chicken Curry


----------



## wishuwerehere

Breakfast: weetabix and fruit pot
lunch: veg korma and birthday cake :D
dinner: marmite sandwiches, satsuma, grapes


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn has had;
Bottle
(slept through breakfast)
Bottle 
Cream cheese on toast and mango slices
Bottle
She's just had a roasted vegetable frittata for dinner and she'll have one more bottle before bed.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Breakfast - Bottle, toast and an orange.
Dinner - Dairylea sandwich, organix tomatoe and herb crisps, tomatoes, raisins.
Tea - Sausage casserole with a fruit pot.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Out of curiosity, how much do your LO's eat? I know it says _what_ they eat but how big are their portions etc? Alfies appetite has took a major jump and i'm just wondering if it is a normal amount, it has literally doubled in the space of a week! x


----------



## annawrigley

Not that much, he'll have about half a jar and a yoghurt for lunch & dinner and a small bowl of porridge for breakfast. A few carrot sticks (the crisps things) or minky moons (baby biscuits, they're gorgeous! vanilla & chamomile.. i steal them :roll:) in between meals. He eats loads at nursery though... x


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn has had;
Bottle
Scrambled egg on toast
Bottle
Quorn chicken salad
Bottle
Vegetable curry
Bottle

Evelyn doesn't eat all that much really. We do BLW so it's not always possible to see exactly how much she's eaten as it ends up being pulled apart, smeared across her tray, on the wall/ceiling etc haha but some days she just nibbles on things and other days she'll eat more.


----------



## lily123

Esmee's had...

Breakfast- 7 oz formula and Porridge.
Mid morning snack- Toast with a tiny bit of strawberry jam and 4oz of juice.
Lunch- Home Made cottage pie and 7oz formula.
Dinner- Home made fish pie, muller little stars yoghurt, 2 oz juice, and 7oz of formula.

She's a very hungry monster!
:D


----------



## lucy_x

chicken salad at lunch (BLW ate with us)
small portion of gammon, boild potatoes and green beans..
Not that she ate much...much more fun playing with it :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

Baby rice-just started weaning lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

bbyno1 said:


> Baby rice-just started weaning lol

Lol how is that going for you? Alfie hated baby rice and I could _never_ get the consistency right! It was always too runny or too thick lol :blush:


----------



## Lauraxamy

rockys-mumma said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Baby rice-just started weaning lol
> 
> Lol how is that going for you? Alfie hated baby rice and I could _never_ get the consistency right! It was always too runny or too thick lol :blush:Click to expand...

I had the exact same problem :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

It's actually going good so far thanks:)
Aliyah loves her baby rice more than banana porridge:haha:
Dunno what they exactly taste like but i thought she would of preferred the banana one!
Kind of stuck for breakfasts though! All i can find is rice,porridge,or some baby tins like cranberry breakfast etc what else can i do?lol x


----------



## rockys-mumma

My LO tended to have the same brekkie every morning, baby porridge and then he had weetabix everyday for months but i think thats from 7months+. Before this he had cow and gate first porrige, he didnt like the banana one either. I used to mix fruit pots (by hipp/cow&gate etc) with his porridge though just to give a bit of variety even though it seemed as though he preferred it plain so just stuck to that lol. Now he has what mummy has lol - toast, weetabix, normal adult porridge, cornflakes etc.


----------



## annawrigley

Noah has the same every day, Heinz banana multigrain cereal... I love it :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia had Heinz Breakfast Fruit & Yoghurt and half a jar of pasta with tomato and courgette and half a fruit pot for dinner :) 
Amelia loved the banana porridge until she got bored of it :haha: so I tried something else :)


----------



## KiansMummy

Only just started weaning this week, He had a bottle when he first woke up, baby rice at about 9.30 and hes just had some pureed boiled potatoe and carrot and a couple of mouthfuls of water from his cup, and he LOVED it xx


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn had;
Bottle
Apple cereal
Bottle
Chicken paste on toast
Chicken with mediteranian vegetables
Bottle


----------



## Sarah10

6oz 4:30am
6oz 8:00am
6oz 10:30am
4oz and apple baby cereal 12 lunch time
5oz 3pm
7oz 6pm

will have a bottle around 2am


----------



## tasha41

It was a pathetic day for toddler feeding in this house unfortunately. 

She actually ingested 1/4 of a banana muffin, a few of my potato chips, most of a small box of raisins, a few bites of scrambled eggs, maybe 1-3 pieces of the beef stew I made (like 1 piece of meat and a couple pieces of veggies).


----------



## Natasha2605

Yesterday Summer had :

Breakkie : Toast and Ham
Lunch: Some veggie soup
Tea : Baked potato with cucumber and lettuce

Todays she's had:
Brekkie: Porridge
Lunch: Some tomato and ham pasta
Tea will be: A jar of some kind, me and OH are havig pasta bolognase and she's not too keen on it:) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Today LO had :

10am- 8 oz bottle and wheat flakes
12.30 - jar as i hadnt had time to make anything since we slept in
4- fish and mash potatoe
5.15- 5oz bottle
7.30- 8oz bottle


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian had bottle i gave him some porridge at breakfast but he wasnt fussed so i took it away. Some blended banana at dinner time and a bottle. And tea some potato and cauliflour and a bit of cheese and then bottle xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila had..

Bottle when she first woke up
Dairlylea on toast
11am bottle
Rice cakes, sweetcorn organix crisps things, raisins and a yoghurt
4pm bottle
Roast chicken dinner and a pear and banana fruit pot


----------



## Natasha2605

Yest Summer had :

Peach Porridge
Tomato Soup
Roast Dinner

Today :

Brekkie : Toast
Lunch : Some Ricecakes and a few crisps 
Tea will be : Macaroni Cheese 

xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Today soo far..
Breakfast - Toast with dairylea
Bottle - 11am
Dinner - Rice cakes with dairylea on, tomatoe organix crisps, raisins.
Tea will be - Pie, potatoes and veg.


----------



## Jellyt

Today Evelyn has had;
Bottle
Cereal
Bottle
Pasta with broad beans, peas, spiniach and asparagus and salad
Bottle
Quorn chicken strips with mash potato and veg.
Bedtime bottle.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Draging back this thread! :D

Yesterday

B rice crispies
L Cheese on toast, a couple of milkybar buttons, grapes
D Cauliflower and broccoli cheese with potatoes , yogurts

Snack Heinz baby cookies

Milk 16oz


----------



## Burchy314

Bottle, bottle, bottle haha still to young for anything else :)


----------



## KiansMummy

B- Bottle and he sucked/munched on some toast

D- Brocolli, Caulifour and Carrot Blended down and about a quarter of a little stars yoghurt after

T- Chicken, Potatoes + Parsnips and he munched on a rusk after


----------



## leoniebabey

Breakfast: Bottle followed by weetabix
Dinner: jar as we went out followed by a yogurt
snack: Organic crisps
Tea: jar again and fruit salad pouch
Supper: bottle


----------



## Luke's_mummy

What flavors did he have Leonie? X


----------



## leoniebabey

Luke's_mummy said:


> What flavors did he have Leonie? X

ermm .. 
:blush:

lets think im sure it was veg and chicken risotto (or somethiing like that for lunch)
and some sort of pasta pouch (asda little angels one) for tea

i dont tend to look tbh i just throw one in the bag in a hurry :lol:

x


----------



## annawrigley

Not much, he has ulcers in his mouth (damn nursery :grr:) so he's been a bit off some of his food :(
He had
Breakfast - Banana cereal
Lunch - Pasta bolognaise - ate most of it and half a banana
Tea - Offered pasta and cheese sauce but he refused it. Offered vegetables and noodles (jar) refused also... Ate 2 yoghurts, some organix carrot stix and gingerbread men.

7oz milk at 3.45am, 2.30pm and 5.50pm. Nearly time for cows milk!


----------



## mumslilmonkey

For breakfrest Emmaleigha had yogurt covered cheerios, banna, and her strawberry milk
I dont know what she is having for lunch yet, maybe PB&J with some kind of fruit???


----------



## Mellie1988

Breakfast Grace had shreddies and me and Theo has an egg with some toast to dip in (Grace didn't want egg, she normally loves it though!) 

Dinner they both had alphabet letters, chicken nuggets and steam veg then chocolate log type cake for dessert 

Tea is cooking now, were having pasta with a tomato and mascapone sauce with garlic bread then banana and custard for dessert 

Theo will have 8oz cows milk at bedtime and grace has a small cup of milk and a rich tea finger biscuit :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

Today Lily has had -

Breakfast - Jam on toast and Charlie and Lola Pink milk.

Lunch - Sunday dinner (Lamb, mash potatoes, vegetables and roast potatoes) , then we made some biscuits and she ate most of them.

Tea - nanny has her Pizza, smiley faces and tomato sauce. 

She has desided that after she has ate her tea she is going to have my Galaxy cookie crumble ! 

Maddison has had - 
milk
milk
milk
milk :)


----------



## stephx

Bumping this up...

Breakfast- weatabix

Lunch- a whole banana and some carrot sticks

Tea- making some spaghetti hoops on toast for her 

X


----------



## rainbows_x

Not alot today as she is still ill.

Breakfast - Yoghurt

Lunch - Small jar

Tea - Probably have some vegetables and maybe a little of whatever we have.


----------



## _laura

Lunch- banana and peaches
Dinner- blueberries and veggie mash


----------



## annawrigley

Yesterday
Breakfast: Toast & Cheerios
Lunch: Jacket potato & beans, grapes
Tea: Chilli & rice, yoghurt, fruit bar

Today
Breakfast: Toast & yoghurt
Lunch: Cheese & tomato sandwich, fruit bar
Tea: Lasagne, yoghurt


----------



## KaceysMummy

Breakfast: Cheerios, Banana
Lunch: Dairylee sandwich, Quavers 
Tea: Sausages, peas and boiled potatoes with gravy, Strawberry Mousse
Supper: Toast and Jam


----------



## vinteenage

Finn just had cereal and carrots for lunch. He'll have the same for dinner as I accidentally poured too much cereal!


----------



## Natasha2605

I missed this thread!

Brekkie : Kiwi and an orange
Lunch: Tomato soup and a roll
Tea : Sausages and Mash

:)


----------



## Rhio92

Breakfast - porridge
Dinner- mango and apple puree
Tea - broccolli, parsnip and sweet potato puree

:pizza:


----------



## JoJo16

Alice had cherrios for breakfast and bottle of milk
jam sandwhich for lunch and some crisps and a yogurt
dinner she had beef mash roast potato veg and gravy and a few biscuits after
milk at bedtime


----------



## vinteenage

Finn finished the rest of his carrots and cereal so he's getting some baby bananas as well. Most solids he's ever had in a day!


----------



## AriannasMama

Bottle for breakfast cause we woke up too late and I had to rush to class.
Bits of chicken, yogurt drops and some celery for lunch (& a few licks of a french fry and some spinach artichoke dip, which she LOVED)
strained and pureed alphabet soup with some baby rice for dinner
1.5 graham crackers for a snack.

plus 4 6oz bottles.


----------



## AriannasMama

Just realized Ari ate like a pig today :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

LO had weetabix and a banana + 6oz milk 

chicken and sweeitcorn sarnie and organix crisps + squeezy fruit pouch

spag bol and banana and mango 

packet of crisps (organix)

8oz milk


----------



## x__amour

"Night" bottle :lol:, 10:00am - 7oz.
Lunch time, 2:00pm - 7oz.
Afternoon snack, 5:00pm - 7oz.
Supper, 7:00pm - Turkey and vegetable puree.
Dessert, 7:40pm - Yogurt.

She will have her sleep bottle around 11pm/12am of 7oz. :D


----------



## Srrme

Milk, milk, milk. :haha: Elias isn't fond of "food" yet, and prefers his milk (every hour and a half!).


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah had Banana porridge (yesterday) with some real banana.
For lunch spagetti bolognaise (jar)
& dinner it was chicken,mash and brocolli with strawberry yogurt.

For snacks through out the day she had crackers,organix crisps and 2 baby biscuites


----------



## wishuwerehere

She's only had breakfast so far, but she ate a bowl of porridge, half a slice of toast and a big yoghurt :shock: hungry horace!


----------



## annawrigley

Cari I can't believe Arianna is 7 months! :shock: I still think of her as like 4/5 months lol.

And Leonie I've seen those squeezy fruit pouches, how do they eat them?! Lol. Your sig is so cute btw!!


----------



## lauram_92

4am; 5oz of milk (usually sleeps through the night but he decided to go to bed without his night time bottle!)
7.30am; 5oz of milk..

i know he isn't eating solids yet, but he will be soon! :wohoo: so i am mainly commenting to get this thread in my user cp so i can get ideas for when the time comes! :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

breakfast: heinz banana breakfast
and for dinner he'll be having mash and whatever veggies we have for dinner!


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's had baby cereal with baby bananas for breakfast.

He'll have the same for dinner because _again_ I made too much.


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Cow and Gate Apricot yoghurt.

Dinner - Pear & Apple jar (my one remaining jar until shopping tomorrow, she wasn't keen on it :lol:)

Snacks - Bits of my chicken sandwhich

Tea will be mash, brocolli, cauliflower & some chicken breast.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Breakfast: Oatbar and shredded wheat

Lunch: Cheese and tomato omelette and fromage frais (sp?) and a box of raisins

Snack: Organix cheese and herb puffs and rice cakes

Dinner: Toad in the hole with carrots and peas.


----------



## tasha41

breakfast... blackberries and cheese cubes (her choice)
lunch... tofu hot dog cut up w/ ketchup, some left over mashed potatoes
snack... yogurt/fruit homemade popsicle

for dinner I'm making cauliflower, carrots and pork medallions


----------



## stephx

Breakfast- toast

Lunch- banana

Tea- sweet potato chunks


----------



## Natasha2605

God I might be here a while :

Brekkie : Some crisps , banana and a pear
Lunch : Tomato and Veggie Pasta, a kiwi, organic baby biscuits
Tea : Chicken and Veggie Pasta, wee bit garlic bread. Plum

Okay so it wasn't that bad...but she seemed to be eating all day lol!


----------



## annawrigley

Breakfast: Nothing, I had to wake him up to leave for nursery so there was no time! I think he has a snack at nursery at 9.30 though.
Lunch: Chicken stew & a Yorkshire pudding, jelly (thanks Linzie ;) new obsession!)
7oz afternoon bottle
Tea: Ham sandwich, banana, bread roll & butter
7oz bottle before bed

I've stopped giving him his bottle in the night because the other night I had no milk in and thought that would be a better time than any to start, and its going fine! He does wake up and goes "bot bot bot bot" and points to where it usually is next to my bed :blush: But I change him and put him back to bed and he's been fine without it :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

bottle
bottle
lunch: banana (scotts nan tried to give Max chips!)
bottle
dinner: veggie mash with some oranges
bottle

bed :D


----------



## leoniebabey

6oz cup 
Breakfast: Weetabix and banana
dinner: spag bol and appley rice pudding
Tea: cheese sarnie, cheese stick, a handful of cheesey wiggles, and a pear
supper: slice of toast 
8oz cup of cows milk!!


----------



## KiansMummy

Breakfast - Ready Brek and Banana

Snack (he had at nursery) - Breadsticks and carrot sticks and philadelphia sp? cheese 

Dinner-Spaghetti hoops and toast and a yoghurt

Tea - Beef casserole and veg and some fruit cocktail


----------



## vinteenage

Piglet today. He had one big bowl of cereal and riced split between breakfast and lunch plus 31 oz of formula...and it's only 8pm so he'll have another bottle before bed! Chublet.


----------



## MrsEngland

She had strawberry and banana porridge with apple and pear puree but didn't eat much of it, then for lunch chicken with apple and rice puree and a banana yoghurt. plus 2 5oz bottles and she will have butternut squash and apple puree for tea and another 5oz bottle =)


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Rasberry yoghurt
Lunch - Cottage pie
Tea - I think we will have chips veg & chicken kievs, she will nick what she wants :)
Snacks - 3 organic biscuits, one breadstick.
Bottles - 6oz so far.


----------



## stephx

Breakfast: banana on toast

Lunch: organix carrot sticks

Tea: coliflower cheese and cheesy potatoes and a peach and banana fruit pot x


----------



## vinteenage

Lunch: Bowl of cereal w/green beans. Apples after.
Dinner: Will be the same.

Plus, 19oz of bottle already!


----------



## leoniebabey

6oz milk 
Breakfast: Banana and weetabix
Dinner: fishcakes with veg (carrots broccli and peas) + a yougurt and some grapes
snacks: breadsticks
Tea: jar + yogurt 
more breadsticks
8oz milk


----------



## KaceysMummy

Breakfast: Toast and dairylee
Lunch: Cheese Sandwich, Grapes
Tea: Macaroni, Peas and Garlic Bread, Icicle 
Snacks: Frube, Fruit Flakes


----------



## KiansMummy

Yestterday LO had -
Breakfast - Weetabix and pear puree on top (he loved it)
Snack - Banana chunks
Dinner - Fish Fingers and Beans and some orange segments
Tea - Turkey Meatballs ,veg + tomato sauce and spaghetti and some rice pudding


----------



## KiansMummy

Yestterday LO had -
Breakfast - Weetabix and pear puree on top (he loved it)
Snack - Banana chunks
Dinner - Fish Fingers and Beans and some orange segments
Tea - Turkey Meatballs ,veg + tomato sauce and spaghetti and some rice pudding


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Cheese & cucumber sandwhich & a banana.
Tea - Cauliflower cheese.
Snacks - Rice cakes & organix biscuits.


----------



## _laura

Breakfast - Bottle
Lunch - Banana puree with baby orange segments
Dinner - Sweet potato and beef puree and some blueberries.


----------



## AriannasMama

So far @ a quarter to noon she has had

10oz of milk
3.5 oz jar of an oatmeal, pear, and cinnamon baby breakfast meal
maybe 10 cheerios


----------



## annawrigley

Ooh fish cakes, I'll have to try Noah with those, thanks Leonie :thumbup:

Today Noah had:
B: Toast
L: Soft cheese sandwich, banana
Snacks: Cheese straw (we were out :lol:), little bit of my caramel waffle, few cheese & herb puffs
7oz milk
T: Beef casserole
5oz milk


----------



## Mellie1988

B: Cheerio's 
S: Banana
L: Ravioli with toast 
S: Crumpet 
T: Tuna pasta with a tomato sauce
Cup of milk each before bed 

x


----------



## Natasha2605

B - Dairylea on Toast. And a Tomato
L- Pizza Hut Buffet Salad Bar
D - Pasta Bolognase


----------



## stephx

Yesterday...

Breakfast: toast

Lunch: pasta and pasta sauce with cheese

Tea: sweet potato chunks and a banana

X


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Oaty porridge.
Lunch - Cheese & cucumber sandwhich.
Tea - Not sure as she will be at her nannys.
Snacks, two organic biscuits, a breadstick.

So far 2oz of water & 5oz milk.


----------



## stephx

B: banana on toast

L: banana

T: Cumcumber sticks


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast - pear/oatmeal thing again.....and she ate it all, again :haha:
lunch - baby mac and cheese

20oz of milk? FATTY

:haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

Today was Kianss first full morning at nursery so he had breakfast, snack and dinner there. Felt strange only making him one meal today lol.
Breakfast- Weetabix 
Snack- Strawberries, Melon and Pear
Dinner- Sweet and Sour Chicken with Noodles and Carrot Cake
Tea- Cheese and Broccoli bake and yoghurt
xx


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's had 22 oz of bottle today and 3/4 of a jar of squash! He'll have the rest with rice and maybe bananas for dessert.


----------



## _laura

Max has had:
Some carrot wosit things
A bit of kiwi
An orange (well a few segments)
And some veggie mash


----------



## GypsyDancer

hmm zach today has had

lots of milk feeds

for breakfast:
Toast with butter
Melon slices
Mango slices
and a banana flavoured biscuit

for lunch:
Carrot stick crips
Cucumber sticks
Babybel
Jelly
Yoghurt

for dinner:
Fish fingers
Veg
Mashed potatoe
some dairylea triangles
a banana
and 2 biscuits

Usually he'd have cornflakes or porridge for breakfast aswell, and a cheese spread sandwich at lunch but ive been busy so gave him quick easy options

EDIT: god ive just looked at everyone elses and Zachs a right piggy!!
I guess he needs it..I thought the amount i gave him was normal :blush:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

^ :haha: noo, he's just a big strong growing lad that needs his food!! Robyn eats ALOT, I swear she's never NOT hungry! And she's learnt exactly where the fruit is kept and exactly which cupboard contains the biscuits :dohh:

So it's actually only 7.40am, so breakfast has only just happened. Logan's had boobie milk, and Robyn's had a weetabix with milk and a banana. :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Max has had milk, some sweetcorn crisps and some peach slices (which he ate at the aquarium)
edit:
he also had baby carrots and some yoghurt


----------



## stephx

B: toast

L: cheese sandwich 

D: carrots


----------



## GypsyDancer

well todayyy zach had hmm

for breakfast
cornflakes and milk
toast with butter
a banana and a biscuit

For lunch he had
a cheese spread sandwich,
cucumber
carrot crisps
a babybel

(he has the same thing alot haha)

for dinner
spaghetti bolognese..cooked from scratch by myself :D
with lots of melted cheese on top and spaghetti
for dessert he had banana, full fat icecream (it tasted sooo good!! too bad its all for him) and a banana biscuit..
so spoilt!

He eats better than i do!


----------



## _laura

Lunch is: peppers, kiwi and carrots
dinner will be a homemade quorn meatball with cheese sticks


----------



## Kians_Mummy

For lunch Kian is having blended home-made mash, carrots, turnip and cabbage :D oh as his baby gravy :D
I don't know what he will be having later though!


----------



## leoniebabey

today he had
no milk feed this morning and awful mummy forgot to get milk!!
so he had for brekfast: weetabix + banana :)
dinner: fish in butter sauce with veg + a yougurt + a fuit pouch 
Tea: Jar as we were out
supper: toast
milk feed 8oz


----------



## LoisP

Breakfast he had a red fruit and berry jar
Lunch he had tomatoes and cucumber
Dinner he had some carrot crisps and then sweet potato and beef with mediterranean veg and baby rice
and his milk, obviously :)


----------



## _laura

lunch: peppers and cheese and some carrot crisps
dinner: pasta with ham and tomato sauce jar and a strawberry (a massive strawberry!)


----------



## annawrigley

B: Toast
L: Ham sandwich & banana
T: Veg risotto & yoghurt


----------



## Hotbump

b: he had 8 ounces of formula, half slice of toast, and half a banana
L: its 2pm here and he missed lunch and he still asleep


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast : Toast with Turkey slices, a plum and a banana
Lunch : Carrot Sticks, Cucumber and Ham Sandwich
Dinner: Macaroni cheese with tomato chunks


----------



## KiansMummy

B - Fruity Porridge
D- Spag Bol and some grapes and banana
T- Scrambled Egg, Sausage and Beans and a yoghurt
xx


----------



## vinteenage

Breakfast: Bottle.

Lunch: 1/3 of a thing of squash, 1/3 baby chicken w/vegetables, banana in a mesh feeder and bits of potato.

Dinner: Will be the rest of baby chicken w/vegetables and baby rice, potatoes, and maybe some applesauce.

He's had 20 odd ounces of formula so far.

*Question to those of you doing BLW*, how big of pieces do you give?I was trying to give Finn bits of potatoes for him to feed himself but he couldn't hold them! I dont want him choking on something too large though.


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Porridge.
Lunch - Yoghurt
Tea - Cheesey broccili, cucumber & a banana.


----------



## leoniebabey

6oz milk 
brekfast: weetabix and banana
Dinner: Cheese sandwich, sweetcorn crisps, teeny bit of my tuna pasa, yougurt
Tea: an ellas pouch which he didnt eat all of, a cheese stick, a yougurt, a fruit pouch 
then he had crumpets
and 9oz milk

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! greedy boy


----------



## KiansMummy

leoniebabey said:


> 6oz milk
> brekfast: weetabix and banana
> Dinner: Cheese sandwich, sweetcorn crisps, teeny bit of my tuna pasa, yougurt
> Tea: an ellas pouch which he didnt eat all of, a cheese stick, a yougurt, a fruit pouch
> then he had crumpets
> and 9oz milk
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! greedy boy

Aww kian Loves the ellas pouches, he wont touch jars at all but the ellas kitchen things he wolves down xx


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Breakfast: Bottle.
> 
> Lunch: 1/3 of a thing of squash, 1/3 baby chicken w/vegetables, banana in a mesh feeder and bits of potato.
> 
> Dinner: Will be the rest of baby chicken w/vegetables and baby rice, potatoes, and maybe some applesauce.
> 
> He's had 20 odd ounces of formula so far.
> 
> *Question to those of you doing BLW*, how big of pieces do you give?I was trying to give Finn bits of potatoes for him to feed himself but he couldn't hold them! I dont want him choking on something too large though.

I give Shaun sliced Cucumber about 3cm thick slices, it's too big for him to choke on and big enough for him to hold it properly, and he just chews and sucks on it til it's mush :haha: Same with tomato, I give him one sliced in half, once again, too big to choke on, and you'll be there supervising anyway! Well, that's how I do it anyway, I give big bits, I'm too scared to give anything small enough to choke on!


----------



## leoniebabey

KiansMummy said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 6oz milk
> brekfast: weetabix and banana
> Dinner: Cheese sandwich, sweetcorn crisps, teeny bit of my tuna pasa, yougurt
> Tea: an ellas pouch which he didnt eat all of, a cheese stick, a yougurt, a fruit pouch
> then he had crumpets
> and 9oz milk
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! greedy boy
> 
> Aww kian Loves the ellas pouches, he wont touch jars at all but the ellas kitchen things he wolves down xxClick to expand...

morgan wasnt really impressed, this one was a bit runny for my liking!
x


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: Bottle.
> 
> Lunch: 1/3 of a thing of squash, 1/3 baby chicken w/vegetables, banana in a mesh feeder and bits of potato.
> 
> Dinner: Will be the rest of baby chicken w/vegetables and baby rice, potatoes, and maybe some applesauce.
> 
> He's had 20 odd ounces of formula so far.
> 
> *Question to those of you doing BLW*, how big of pieces do you give?I was trying to give Finn bits of potatoes for him to feed himself but he couldn't hold them! I dont want him choking on something too large though.
> 
> I give Shaun sliced Cucumber about 3cm thick slices, it's too big for him to choke on and big enough for him to hold it properly, and he just chews and sucks on it til it's mush :haha: Same with tomato, I give him one sliced in half, once again, too big to choke on, and you'll be there supervising anyway! Well, that's how I do it anyway, I give big bits, I'm too scared to give anything small enough to choke on!Click to expand...

I do sticks the size of my finger.
Big enough to grab and nom :D
And yeah you have to supervise!


----------



## rainbows_x

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast: Bottle.
> 
> Lunch: 1/3 of a thing of squash, 1/3 baby chicken w/vegetables, banana in a mesh feeder and bits of potato.
> 
> Dinner: Will be the rest of baby chicken w/vegetables and baby rice, potatoes, and maybe some applesauce.
> 
> He's had 20 odd ounces of formula so far.
> 
> *Question to those of you doing BLW*, how big of pieces do you give?I was trying to give Finn bits of potatoes for him to feed himself but he couldn't hold them! I dont want him choking on something too large though.
> 
> I give Shaun sliced Cucumber about 3cm thick slices, it's too big for him to choke on and big enough for him to hold it properly, and he just chews and sucks on it til it's mush :haha: Same with tomato, I give him one sliced in half, once again, too big to choke on, and you'll be there supervising anyway! Well, that's how I do it anyway, I give big bits, I'm too scared to give anything small enough to choke on!Click to expand...
> 
> I do sticks the size of my finger.
> Big enough to grab and nom :D
> And yeah you have to supervise!Click to expand...

They say the size of a chip is perfect size.
I give her any size really, Ava is like Shaun, she will just suck it to death until she can eat it all :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Fabulous girlies, thank you!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna had a mushed banana and oatmeal for breakfast and a macaroni, beef, and tomato sauce baby meal for lunch. And about 15oz of milk.


----------



## GypsyDancer

Zach today had

toast with butter
readybrek with some fruit puree mixed in
and a biscuit
and then some of daddys toast with jam (cheeky)

for lunch we were packing so just gave him some carrot stick crips
a babybel
a banana 
and another biscuit

for dinner and dessert he had
chicken chasseur, lots of chicken chunks
brocoli
carrots
potatoes
yoghurt
a banana
melon
and another biscuit

and lots of milk in between


----------



## vinteenage

It's 7:18pm.

Finn's had..

Lunch: 1/3 of squash, 1/3 of chicken w/vegetables, bits of potato, banana in mesh feeder.

Dinner: Last 1/3 of chicken w/vegetables with rice, 2/3 of apple sauce, and is now having a banana in a mesh feeder.

He's had 27oz of milk, so far.
Piglet!


----------



## 08marchbean

yesterday she had
B: cheerios and a kiwi
snack: some of my bacon sandwich, a banana, a humzinger and a gingerbread man
L: chicken curry with rice and naan bread with a yoghurt for pudding.
snack: melon, pears and some raisins.
D: boiled potato, peas,and a turkey burger (bad mummy made a lazy dinner! i was going out! 1st time shes had a turkey burger and she loved it!) yoghurt for pudding.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yesterday she had
Breakfast: cheerios and milk (which she spoonfed herself :D) 
Lunch: sweet and sour chicken and rice, and some fruit for pudding (at nursery)
Snack: toast raisins, and banana
Dinner: dairylea on toast. She hardly ate any, she was too busy emptying her water into the cupholder on her highchair tray and dunking the toast in till it went soggy...:doh: strange child


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast - mushed up banana
lunch - some gerber meal that was mac and cheese with some chicken and veggies

20oz of milk


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Porrige.
Lunch - Cucumber sandwhich, cheese chunks & baby biscuit.
Tea - Veggie noodle heinz meal thing & a yoghurt.
Snacks - Gingerbread men, bread.


----------



## laura1991

Breakfast - porridge and blueberries
Lunch - pasta salad with strawberries for pudding
Tea - fish pie with yogurt for pudding 
snack - grapes


----------



## wishuwerehere

Breakfast: weetabix with milk and yoghurt and a cup of milk
Lunch: sausage, onions, peas, sweetcorn, and pasta, then some fruit (at nursery)
Snack: scotch pancake, raisins, banana, cup of milk (at nursery)
Dinner bolognese
bedtime: 12oz milk :shock:


----------



## 08marchbean

B: cheerios, and kiwi again! i need to go shopping!
L: philly pasta and peas and yohurt for dessert
snack:rasins,and fruit
D: sausage casserole and mash (one of her favorites!) half a yoghurt for dessert


----------



## LoisP

:coffee:
Breakfast: Banana cereal and some of my toast
Lunch: Carrot crisps, Rusk, sweet potato and beef (left over from dinner) and some cucumber and 2oz water
Dinner: Med veg and rice (x2 bowls PIGGGGGGGG) and half a jar of strawberry pudding
36oz of hungry baby milk. 

The greedy little so and so, but it seems to be helping with his constant screaming he normally does, so I'm assuming maybe he's just an extra hungry baby? Any advise? Am I over feeding him? Why is he happy now he's having TOO much food? :S


----------



## stephx

B: toast 

L: pumpkin, carrot and apple

T: cauliflower and broccoli and a banana 

X


----------



## stephx

Lois- I would carry on if he seems happier on that amount of food. As long as he's still drinking his milk ok and not just filling himself up on solids then its ok :thumbup: x


----------



## AriannasMama

LoisP said:


> :coffee:
> Breakfast: Banana cereal and some of my toast
> Lunch: Carrot crisps, Rusk, sweet potato and beef (left over from dinner) and some cucumber and 2oz water
> Dinner: Med veg and rice (x2 bowls PIGGGGGGGG) and half a jar of strawberry pudding
> 36oz of hungry baby milk.
> 
> The greedy little so and so, but it seems to be helping with his constant screaming he normally does, so I'm assuming maybe he's just an extra hungry baby? Any advise? Am I over feeding him? Why is he happy now he's having TOO much food? :S


:shock: Bottomless pit it sounds like, most men are :haha:(and the worst part is they never gain any weight from all they eat!)


----------



## KiansMummy

B- Crumpets and Cheese Spread 
D- Ellas Kitchen Pouch - Lamb Dinner and all the trimmings i thinkk it was and some strawberries and melon
T- Fish Cakes and Peas , which he left and just had some mashed banana


----------



## rainbows_x

LoisP said:


> :coffee:
> Breakfast: Banana cereal and some of my toast
> Lunch: Carrot crisps, Rusk, sweet potato and beef (left over from dinner) and some cucumber and 2oz water
> Dinner: Med veg and rice (x2 bowls PIGGGGGGGG) and half a jar of strawberry pudding
> 36oz of hungry baby milk.
> 
> The greedy little so and so, but it seems to be helping with his constant screaming he normally does, so I'm assuming maybe he's just an extra hungry baby? Any advise? Am I over feeding him? Why is he happy now he's having TOO much food? :S

Ava was having pretty much the same around that age, tbh she is only really happy when she is eating! How much does he weigh? xx


----------



## _laura

Max had:
Lunch - Pasta jar and some blueberries
Dinner - Pepper, kiwi and carrot crisps


----------



## vinteenage

Little piglet from yesterday is only getting prunes with apples and milk because someone got himself horribly constipated!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna will NOT eat puree's anymore, lol. I get 32 jars from WIC and seems like we wont be using them cause she turns her nose up at them lol.

Anyways ladies, what are some good, healthy cheap things I can buy for her that are healthy and have good texture to em, but are easy enough for her to mash up and swallow?


----------



## MrsEngland

B- Cow and gate strawberry and banana porridge with apple puree
S- 5oz bottle
L- Homemade butternut squash puree with baby rice and a 5oz bottle
D- Ham and pasta boots baby food and apple and banana puree
- 5oz bottle before bed


----------



## vinteenage

MrsEngland said:


> B- Cow and gate strawberry and banana porridge with apple puree
> S- 5oz bottle
> L- Homemade butternut squash puree with baby rice and a 5oz bottle
> D- Ham and pasta boots baby food and apple and banana puree
> - 5oz bottle before bed

..She only has 15oz a day?


----------



## _laura

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna will NOT eat puree's anymore, lol. I get 32 jars from WIC and seems like we wont be using them cause she turns her nose up at them lol.
> 
> Anyways ladies, what are some good, healthy cheap things I can buy for her that are healthy and have good texture to em, but are easy enough for her to mash up and swallow?

Sweet potato
Bananas
Peaches/pears
Avocado

We also give finger foods of peppers, apple, cheese, carrots


----------



## KiansMummy

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna will NOT eat puree's anymore, lol. I get 32 jars from WIC and seems like we wont be using them cause she turns her nose up at them lol.
> 
> Anyways ladies, what are some good, healthy cheap things I can buy for her that are healthy and have good texture to em, but are easy enough for her to mash up and swallow?

HAve you tried her with scrambled egg?, thats a new texture. Kian really enjoys it with baked beans and cheese, i dont blend it at all and he kind of mashes it up himself and eats it with ease and he still has no teeth. Also breadsticks are a good one he sucks them and eats them that way. Erm banana also??:flower:


----------



## _laura

KiansMummy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Arianna will NOT eat puree's anymore, lol. I get 32 jars from WIC and seems like we wont be using them cause she turns her nose up at them lol.
> 
> Anyways ladies, what are some good, healthy cheap things I can buy for her that are healthy and have good texture to em, but are easy enough for her to mash up and swallow?
> 
> HAve you tried her with scrambled egg?, thats a new texture. Kian really enjoys it with baked beans and cheese, i dont blend it at all and he kind of mashes it up himself and eats it with ease and he still has no teeth. Also breadsticks are a good one he sucks them and eats them that way. Erm banana also??:flower:Click to expand...

OOOH might try Max with scrambled egg tomorrow


----------



## vinteenage

Eggs aren't supposed to be given until 1 year, US guidelines.


----------



## KiansMummy

vinteenage said:


> Eggs aren't supposed to be given until 1 year, US guidelines.

Oh right they can have them over here from 6 months if the yolks are hard and not runny xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO has eggs all the time, omelette is always a hit :lol:


----------



## leoniebabey

today LO had 
6 oz milk
breakfast: Bowl of weetabix and banana
Dinner: cheese spread sarnie, yogurt
snack: packet of crisps
Tea: pasta with bolognaise and peas with brocclie and mashed carrot followed by a fruit squeezy thing
9oz milk


----------



## LoisP

rainbows_x said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> :coffee:
> Breakfast: Banana cereal and some of my toast
> Lunch: Carrot crisps, Rusk, sweet potato and beef (left over from dinner) and some cucumber and 2oz water
> Dinner: Med veg and rice (x2 bowls PIGGGGGGGG) and half a jar of strawberry pudding
> 36oz of hungry baby milk.
> 
> The greedy little so and so, but it seems to be helping with his constant screaming he normally does, so I'm assuming maybe he's just an extra hungry baby? Any advise? Am I over feeding him? Why is he happy now he's having TOO much food? :S
> 
> Ava was having pretty much the same around that age, tbh she is only really happy when she is eating! How much does he weigh? xxClick to expand...

Not sure, I keep meaning to get him weighed but something always comes up :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah my mom was saying she gave us eggs before 1 year, I might try hard boiled eggs and just mush up the yolk for her. :)


----------



## GypsyDancer

KiansMummy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Eggs aren't supposed to be given until 1 year, US guidelines.
> 
> Oh right they can have them over here from 6 months if the yolks are hard and not runny xxClick to expand...

i was also told by hv that lo could have eggs from 6 months..as long as theyre cooked properly..he's had a few egg sandwiches and an omlette and doesnt seem to have had a reaction to it x


----------



## x__amour

3pm - 5oz
8pm - Mac & Cheese

Wish she would eat more... :sad1:


----------



## bbyno1

Can you girls give me some ideas for side things please.
Like i give Aliyah,fish cakes,chicken,etc ( the main part of the meal ) but other than veggies i can't think of much more to put with them things


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> Can you girls give me some ideas for side things please.
> Like i give Aliyah,fish cakes,chicken,etc ( the main part of the meal ) but other than veggies i can't think of much more to put with them things

Potatoes?


----------



## vinteenage

bbyno1 said:


> Can you girls give me some ideas for side things please.
> Like i give Aliyah,fish cakes,chicken,etc ( the main part of the meal ) but other than veggies i can't think of much more to put with them things

Pasta? Crackers? Bits of bread?


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Plain porridge & a banana.
Lunch - Cheese & cucumber sandwhich.
Tea - Veggies, mash, and yoghurt for dessert.

Asda cocked up my food shopping so barely have anything for Ava :growlmad: they're bringing the rest over tomorrow, hopefully I will get compenation of some sort!


----------



## LoisP

Breakfast: Banana cereal
Lunch: Strawberry and apple jar and a bit of toast
Dinner: A banana, some crisps, Banana custard and some mash.
30oz milk today but due one more in a bit. :)


----------



## bbyno1

Probably a stupid Q but is tinned fruit bad to give our LO's?
I have seen some that have all the fruits in so was thinking it would be good as Aliyah would get a good variety but the only ones i have seen are in syrup (obv this would be drained but yeah)
She does eat fresh fruit all the time so it doesn't matter if not but just wondered:)


----------



## LoisP

bbyno1 said:


> Probably a stupid Q but is tinned fruit bad to give our LO's?
> I have seen some that have all the fruits in so was thinking it would be good as Aliyah would get a good variety but the only ones i have seen are in syrup (obv this would be drained but yeah)
> She does eat fresh fruit all the time so it doesn't matter if not but just wondered:)

I'm sure that would be fine! I'd advise getting the ones that are in water not syrup though? xx


----------



## _laura

bbyno1 said:


> Probably a stupid Q but is tinned fruit bad to give our LO's?
> I have seen some that have all the fruits in so was thinking it would be good as Aliyah would get a good variety but the only ones i have seen are in syrup (obv this would be drained but yeah)
> She does eat fresh fruit all the time so it doesn't matter if not but just wondered:)

You can get them in juice which is better. If you fully rinse off the syrup I'm sure it would be okay

We give them in juice to Max (obviously without the juice) 

Max has had:
- banana and peach purée
- melon slices
- carrot and tomato crisps
- a bit of broccoli


----------



## bbyno1

Oh i have never even seen them in water or juice but havnt really looked. I just buy them for my OH and they always just end up being iin syrup:dohh:
Thanks!:D


----------



## annawrigley

rainbows_x said:


> Breakfast - Plain porridge & a banana.
> Lunch - Cheese & cucumber sandwhich.
> Tea - Veggies, mash, and yoghurt for dessert.
> 
> Asda cocked up my food shopping so barely have anything for Ava :growlmad: they're bringing the rest over tomorrow, hopefully I will get compenation of some sort!


OT but i saw a thread where loads of people had had similar problems with Asda not delivering when they say they would, or not sending the right shopping, you should try Tesco I've never once had a problem with them!


----------



## bbyno1

^ Tesco is brilliant.
I always order from them and they always have good deals on:D


----------



## stephx

B: toast

L: cucumber, carrot stick crisps, banana

T: chicken tikka masala, rice and naan bread


----------



## LoisP

Am I the only one who doesn't shop online? :haha:


----------



## stephx

LoisP said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't shop online? :haha:

I don't :) wondering round tesco is the most exciting part of my day :haha: x


----------



## bbyno1

I only shop online because Aliyah hates the supermarket lol. Then i always rush and forget things so i do it online when shes asleep and plan it all out:haha:
Before i had her i would never do it online


----------



## LoisP

stephx said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't shop online? :haha:
> 
> I don't :) wondering round tesco is the most exciting part of my day :haha: xClick to expand...

Haha same! I'd be nothing without my wander around Tesco! :haha: x


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast - Plain porridge & a banana.
> Lunch - Cheese & cucumber sandwhich.
> Tea - Veggies, mash, and yoghurt for dessert.
> 
> Asda cocked up my food shopping so barely have anything for Ava :growlmad: they're bringing the rest over tomorrow, hopefully I will get compenation of some sort!
> 
> 
> OT but i saw a thread where loads of people had had similar problems with Asda not delivering when they say they would, or not sending the right shopping, you should try Tesco I've never once had a problem with them!Click to expand...

I ordered from them two weeks ago and it was all fine :/
The guy rung me twice as he couldn't find me, then he dissapeared to find my food, brung me loads and I had to tell him what was mine! He said they'd deliver the rest tomorrow, I said they have to because I am in hospital on Friday! 
I hope I can get a refund or something :(


----------



## leoniebabey

today LO ate
6oz milk
brekfast: musli and banana
dinner: sarnie, yougurt, biscuit
tea: 2 spoons of an ellas pouch, bite of a bun and a garlic dough ball (he didnt eat at tea for some reaosn) and he had birthday cake, enjoyed it rather too much tbf! 
9oz milk


----------



## lauram_92

asda/tescos don't even deliver to where i live..

:cry:


----------



## annawrigley

I live literally 30 seconds from Sainsbury's but if I need loads I do it online cos I cant carry a lot of bags LOL also Noah whinges and puts me off and I rush and forget things. So I usually just get bits as and when I need them which means going most days


----------



## rainbows_x

Saaaame, I hate going into town to get stuff, her milk is only sold at Boots really which is in town. My anxiety gets horrible when I go in so delivery is great for me, plus I'm lazy :lol:


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast - banana with oatmeal and cinnamon
lunch - turkey, rice, and veggie baby meal
dinner - sweet potato and apple yogurt meal

+ 5 6oz bottles.


----------



## lauram_92

i have a question about weaning (since it is nearly time :wohoo:)

i bought baby rice because it helps them get used to the 'texture' of food & is mixed with milk so it will be a familiar taste.. so does that mean you should keep giving them that for a while, then move onto bland flavours like tattie before you go onto giving stuff like fruit etc? or should you give them a variety of stuff straight away?


----------



## rainbows_x

It's up to you really. We started on baby rice and she only had that for two days before I chucked it, she hated it, I thought it was vile too! We went straight onto fruit and veg, blw. x


----------



## _laura

stephx said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't shop online? :haha:
> 
> I don't :) wondering round tesco is the most exciting part of my day :haha: xClick to expand...

I don't because they dont accept scotts discount card online and 99% of the time I get loads of reduced stuff we don't need when we go shopping :)


----------



## LoisP

lauram_92 said:


> i have a question about weaning (since it is nearly time :wohoo:)
> 
> i bought baby rice because it helps them get used to the 'texture' of food & is mixed with milk so it will be a familiar taste.. so does that mean you should keep giving them that for a while, then move onto bland flavours like tattie before you go onto giving stuff like fruit etc? or should you give them a variety of stuff straight away?

I started Shaun on baby rice to begin with. Then tried a couple of baby jars (just the plain-ish ones, not the meals, so rice pudding, banana custard) then slowly moved onto fruit purees and now he's eating whatever really, he especially likes the Heinz meals, or any sort of finger foods :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Yoghurt.
Lunch - Banana sandwhich, lettuce and cut up cucumber, also nicked a bit of my garlic bread.
Tea - Whatever OH's mum decides to give her, probably a jar.

1/2 beaker of water so far & 6oz so far,two bottles to go though.


----------



## _laura

So far
Breakfast: mango and banana purée
Lunch: kiwi pieces, sweetcorn crisps, carrot sticks
Dinner: probably a jar.


----------



## vinteenage

Yesterday...

Dinner was he only solids: Container of sweet potatos, half a container of prunes.

33ish oz of milk.


----------



## rainbows_x

Yesterday Ava had;

Breakfast - Cow & Gate yoghurt.
Brunch - Some of my homity pie, some of OH's toast, rice cakes.
Lunch - Jar & an orange.
Tea - Cauliflower cheese & sweetcorn hoops


----------



## bbyno1

Today Aliyah will have
Breakfast-Weetabix
Lunch-Jar and Organix crisps
Dinner-Tuna pasta and ricecakes


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's having..

Breakfast - Cow & Gate fruity crunch cereal
Lunch - Scrambled egg & Yoghurt or Philly sandwich, breadsticks & yoghurt, depending on what we're doing today
Dinner - Going to try.... Chicken Dippers (low salt ones), boiled new potatoes & peas.


----------



## lauram_92

mm i love chicken dippers.. i was addicted to them when i was pregnant..


----------



## vinteenage

Yesterday Finn had,

Lunch: Bananas
Dinner: YoBaby Yogurt meal of Sweet potatoes and apples.

27 or so oz of milk. Poor thing had his shot yesterday so he wasnt so hungry aftr!


----------



## Sarah10

So far Jayden's had

Organix 7 grain cereal
1/3 banana
Some Plum baby tomato crisps
Bits of milk here and there and water

Later he will probably have
Scrambled egg on toast for lunch
Tuna and pasta with cheese for his tea

And more milk, little horse! x


----------



## lily123

Little fatty has had a full english breakfast :haha:
Bacon, eggs, sausage, black pudding, hash browns, toast, tomatoes and beans!


----------



## annawrigley

Breakfast: Muffin with butter (breakfast muffin/English muffin in case any non-Brits think I'm feeding him chocolate muffins with butter :lol:)
Lunch: Jam sandwich and a banana
Tea: We're going to my dad's for tea so I dunno yet!


----------



## _laura

breakfast was a pot of apple and pear puree
lunch was cucumber, carrot, pepper, chicken pieces.
dinner will be pasta and tomato sauce with ham probably.


----------



## lauram_92

lily123 said:


> Little fatty has had a full english breakfast :haha:
> Bacon, eggs, sausage, black pudding, hash browns, toast, tomatoes and beans!

jealousssssssss :(


----------



## annawrigley

For tea we had chicken, ratatouille and new potatoes! Noah LOVED it! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

So far:

18oz of milk, a handful of cheerios and some shredded cheese, and a spaghetti meal


----------



## KiansMummy

Breakfast - Weetabix
Snack - cucumber/pepper sticks and soft cheese
Dinner- Lamb Hotpot and mash , and Bakewell tart and custard
(Breakfast, snack and dinner he had at nursery)

Tea- Fish Fingers and peas and carrots and a yoghurt

x


----------



## vinteenage

Question, whats the difference besides dinner and tea?


----------



## Hotbump

i have always wonder that too!?


----------



## x__amour

I _think _dinner is lunch? :shrug:


----------



## Sarah10

haha sorry, i call Dinner Tea, i'm in north west UK and its the norm here ;) x

Confusing myself now!

Breakfast = Breakfast
Lunch = Dinner = midday meal
Dinner = Tea = Meal around 6pm


----------



## ~RedLily~

It depends where you're from. I say breakfast, lunch, dinner whereas other say breakfast, dinner, tea :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Ah haha okay! I always thought iof "tea" in the UK as like...a snack (you know, a cup of tea and a cookie or cupcake or finger sandwiches or something) but then you all are posting full meals! haha.


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Banana porridge.
Lunch - spaghettie, mozerella & veggies jar, slice of bread, a couple bits of mini pizza, pasties & cheese & chive bites.
Tea - Cucumber & banana sandwhiches & a orange.

Snacks, baby organic biscuits, rick cakes, sweetcorn hoops.

around 20oz of milk. x


----------



## x__amour

I thought tea was a snack too, haha. :lol:

I go...
Breakfast (morning)
Lunch (mid-day)
Supper (evening)


----------



## vinteenage

Same Shannon!

Finn had 1/2 a container of Gerber peach yogurt for breakfast, and the other half for lunch.

For dinner he'll have apples/carrots, and maybe some peaches.

He's had around 20oz of milk so far and a bunch of puffs.


----------



## mayb_baby

2 spoon feeds (he&#8217;s only really started and won&#8217;t eat blended food yet)
Half a wholemeal rusk and half of a banana yoghurt xx


----------



## annawrigley

Haha dinner can be the midday meal or the evening meal. Confusing ;) I don't say it at all, I say breakfast lunch and tea. Tea being the evening meal ;)


----------



## KaceysMummy

See I have supper too but it's like a before bedtime snack thing instead :? We don't always have it but most people do as child, well here anyway. 
So we've got:
Breakfast (morning)
Lunch (midday)
Tea (evening)
Supper (night time/before bed)

...confusing :wacko: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

Ah yeah I only used to have supper when I went to my Nana's, she made us porridge :D

Also just thought, if I went out for a meal at a restaurant I would call that "going out to dinner" not "going out to tea", even though that meal is tea to me :lol:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Ah yeah I only used to have supper when I went to my Nana's, she made us porridge :D
> 
> Also just thought, if I went out for a meal at a restaurant I would call that "going out to dinner" not "going out to tea", even though that meal is tea to me :lol:

^^ I say this too. Our poor friends from accross the pond, must be so confusing :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

@ anna and linzie okay before i move to england I need to be send a list by mail of words that I need to remember! :rofl:


----------



## MrsEngland

Breakfast- strawberry and banana porridge with apple and banana puree and a 5oz bottle.

Lunch- Peach, banana and pear puree and a 5oz bottle.

5oz bottle

Dinner- pureed spag bol and the rest of the peach, banana and pear puree from lunch.

5oz bottle before bed.


----------



## leoniebabey

today LO ate:
breakfast: 6oz milk followed by weetabix and a banana
Dinner: a chicken and sweetcorn sandwich, organix crisps, box of raisins and a yougurt
Tea: Lasange with broccli,carrots and sweetcorn, followed by some angel delight and a banana
and then at bedtime he had 9oz milk



ETA: i say dinner meaning the meal around 12 noon and tea is the meal later on at 4ish


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast-Banana porridge
Lunch-Hlaf a jar of stage two and abit of waffle
Dinner-Quiche with broccoli

20oz of milk.


----------



## Sarah10

Breakfast - Banana porridge

Lunch - Chicken and lettuce sandwich from tesco, i know you should watch salt levels in shop bought sandwiches but he didn't have much. Oh and he had some plum baby crisps and half a banana.

Dinner/Tea - Well at 3:30pm he was hungry so i made him porridge which he scoffed! Then at 5pm we had our Tea and he had what we had which was vegetarian shepherds/cottage pie which he also munched alot of. His appetite is huge!

Also i may comment he has been asleep for 4 hours straight which hasn't happened since he was 14 weeks old, oooh my gggod. is it the fact he is full up or?


----------



## _laura

Today he's had

breakfast: banana porridge puree
lunch: philadelphia dinosaur toast pieces, and bits of banana, tomato and apple
dinner: will probably be homemade quorn chilli that i'm making (pureed down a bit)


----------



## ShelbyLee

Yesterday (since it is only 9:20)

7:00am(ish) 8oz bottle
Breakfast 8:30am: baby oatmeal and puree peaches (about 2oz) 6oz bottle
Lunch 12:00pm: puree apples and we introduced puree blueberries SHE LOVED them <3
3:00pm: 8oz bottle 
Dinner 6:00pm: Greenbeans and sweet potatoes mixed with rice cereal
8:00pm: 8oz bottle
Before bed 9:00: an oz or two of plain oatmeal
bed time 10:00 ish we put her to sleep with a bottle she usually drinks about 4oz


She doesnt ALWAYS finish her bottles or all of the puree, but sometimes she will finish all and want more.
Baby Bullet = love! the best thing ever!

also we have been doing baby signlanguage starting at like 3 months and she is starting to use the "more" sign. not always but it is amazing when she does!


----------



## RachelRae

6:00 am- 5 oz bottle
8:00 am- 5 oz bottle
10:30 am- Mixed fruit babyfood with rice cereal

We've just got our day started. :flower:

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

today LO had
6oz milk
breakfast: weetabix + banana
Dinner: tuna pasta and a fruit pouch 
snacks: packet of organix crisps and some cookies and apple rice cakes
tea: mince lamb with mash and broccli + sweetcorn
8oz milk


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Two small yoghurts.
L: tried to give her a jar but I must of been hurting her gums bacuse she was going mental at me! so spread the bar on bread with cucumber and made sandwhiches. & a orange.
T: She's at MIL's so I dunno.


----------



## Calsmommy

Breakfast- a bottle and baby oatmeal
lunch- bottle, squash, and he had mashed bananas for the first time today (loved it) lol
dinner- bottle, green beans, sweet potato's.


----------



## AriannasMama

B-Oatmeal and pear
L-Greenbean/pear yogurt
D-Chicken and pasta stars

and about 30oz of milk.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Yesterday Alfie had

Breakfast: Mcdonalds :rofl: it actually was mcdonalds breakfast for us but i just got him a bagel with philidelphia and some porrige :rofl:

Snack: a whole banana and whole pear, organix sweetcorn crisps

Lunch: Harvester salad bowl and food off mine and OHs plate, mainly beetroot, sweetcorn, peppers, pasta, peas. Then he had a couple of chips from my plate and some sausages too, then helped me and OH eat an icecream sundae thing lol lil piggy.

Snack: more organix sweetcorn rings, 2 petits filous yoghurts.

Dinner: wholemeal pasta with cheese sauce... well i say cheese sauce its just cheese n milk and a lil bit flour. (i discovered this meal about a week ago and he adores it so glad as its a great quick fix meal)

Snack: satsuma

Cup of milk

Bed!!


----------



## KiansMummy

B - Weetabix with apple puree and some of my rice krispies
Snack- Some stawberries
Dinner- Mixed veg and chicken breast and some custard
Tea - Beef stirfry, he loved eating the noodles lol he was giggling so much! and some banana


----------



## _laura

b: apple and strawberry puree
l: philadephia dinosaurs, cucumber, kiwi, banana, organix crisps
d: pasta bolognaise jar and apricots


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast-Mixed fruit yoghurt
Lunch-Waffle and half a jar of stage 2 shephards pie
Dinner-Chicken,pea,green beans,carrots,sweetcorn and mash.

Snacks-Alphabet biscuites,Organix carott sticks and some cheese strings.
18oz of milk


----------



## annawrigley

B: Toast
L: Dunno my dad had him for lunch
T: Banana, lasagne, yoghurt
Only 7oz milk woops


----------



## rainbows_x

B: not sure, she was at MIL's.
L: half a jar, half an orange, 1 yoghurt.
T: cucumber sandwhiches & some cauliflower & broccilli cheese.
S: breadstick, organix tomato crisps.

19oz formula.


----------



## vinteenage

26oz of bottle and...no food. :blush: We've been busy and he's been sleeping a lot! I'll be giving him dinner once he wakes up. The rest of his squash/pears, with rice, and a yogurt (peach).


----------



## lauram_92

7oz milk
7oz milk
4oz milk
7oz milk
baby rice :wohoo:
he will have another bottle before he goes to bed..

my mum wrecked the whole 'first weaning experience' for me.. quite annoyed. :nope:


----------



## _laura

How Laura?

Max had
B:apple and peach purée
L:carrot, cheese, breadstick
D:pasta and tomato sauce with ham


----------



## rainbows_x

Yesterday;

B- 2 yoghurts.
L- Cucumber sandwhiches & orange.
T- Half my pie & veggies.

Today;

B- Porrdige.
L- Cauliflower cheese.
T-Jar & orange.


----------



## AriannasMama

B-Oatmeal and fruit
L-Sweet potato
D-Home made mac and cheese (two bowls full :haha:)

and about 26oz of milk.


----------



## 112110

6 oz x 3
D: Sweet potatoes + 4oz


----------



## Callie-xoxox

B- toast with jam and eggs
L-crackers cheese and ham
D- rice and chicken ( she fell asleep in her high chair)
and 3 8 oz bottles


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> How Laura?

well i made up the rice & was going to just give him like two spoonfuls cause thats whats recommended and i didn't want to constipate him. so i put him in the bouncy chair and my mum came over to see him getting solids for the first time.

first of all she turns the chair so it is more facing her that me. which didn't really annoy me. i just thought it was a bit rude.

i'm making like eating noises to encourage him to open his mouth etc, then she starts doing it like ten times louder than me and it completely distract him so he doesn't pay attention to me with the spoon.

then i said i said i wasn't going to give him anymore, he had like 4 spoonfuls because most of it came back out his mouth (thought i might as well use clean spoonfuls rather than scooping it off his face because it's just going to get chucked). i made it quite milky so he was less likely to choke because i am TERRIFIED of him choking. but then she takes the bowl and spoon off me and starts feeding him the rest! not only that she gives him big spoonfuls at the back of his throat and because it is liquidy he gaged on it. she then fed him the rest of the bowl..

i said 'you're only supposed to give them two spoons'
she said 'ach, your brother was on three meals a day at this stage'

i am sick of her wanting to treat oliver like he is hers, but she never does anything for him. she kept threatening to give him rice but he just turned 17 weeks yesterday so i was waiting until then to be on the safe side.


----------



## annawrigley

She sounds so annoying Laura. Doesnt sound like hes quite ready for it yet, i'd hold off a little bit and try him again in a few weeks :hugs: FOB and his family were similar with Noah's first weaning experience the day after he turned 4 months. He wasnt ready but they were adamant he was and i left it til 5.5 months and wish i had just left it in the first place! Bloody interferring people

Yesterday Noah had
B: Muffin with butter
L: Chicken korma, rice & peas. Banana. Ice cream :roll: (FOB mum randomly went and bought him one?)
T: Cottage pie. Fruit bar


----------



## _laura

Agree with Anna, he doesn't seem ready for it. All of a sudden they will open their mouths and eat it all up :)


----------



## 08marchbean

yesterday she had
B: fruit shedded wheat
L: scrambled egg with cheese tomato and peppers
D: tacos and rice 
snacked on babanas and raisins (had lovely nappy thismorning that i swear was JUST raisins! )

today shes had 
B: chherios
L: paprika sweet potato wedges and turkey burger 
D dont know what shes have for dinner we are going out so ill probably make hers in a bit and leave it for her.


----------



## PinkyPonk

banana for brekkie, jam sandwhich for lunch then toad in the hole and veges for dinner :)
om nomnommm


----------



## bbyno1

Yesterday Aliyah had
Banana and strawberry -breakfast
Lunch-Half a stage 2 jar (vegetable Lasagne) and some of my chicken and chips from the harvester!
Dinner-Sausage and brocolli


----------



## LoisP

lauram_92 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> How Laura?
> 
> well i made up the rice & was going to just give him like two spoonfuls cause thats whats recommended and i didn't want to constipate him. so i put him in the bouncy chair and my mum came over to see him getting solids for the first time.
> 
> first of all she turns the chair so it is more facing her that me. which didn't really annoy me. i just thought it was a bit rude.
> 
> i'm making like eating noises to encourage him to open his mouth etc, then she starts doing it like ten times louder than me and it completely distract him so he doesn't pay attention to me with the spoon.
> 
> then i said i said i wasn't going to give him anymore, he had like 4 spoonfuls because most of it came back out his mouth (thought i might as well use clean spoonfuls rather than scooping it off his face because it's just going to get chucked). i made it quite milky so he was less likely to choke because i am TERRIFIED of him choking. but then she takes the bowl and spoon off me and starts feeding him the rest! not only that she gives him big spoonfuls at the back of his throat and because it is liquidy he gaged on it. she then fed him the rest of the bowl..
> 
> i said 'you're only supposed to give them two spoons'
> she said 'ach, your brother was on three meals a day at this stage'
> 
> i am sick of her wanting to treat oliver like he is hers, but she never does anything for him. she kept threatening to give him rice but he just turned 17 weeks yesterday so i was waiting until then to be on the safe side.Click to expand...

:hugs: You know where I am (well facebook lol) if you ever wanna chat hun, going through similar shit myself xx


----------



## bbyno1

Today
Banana breakfast
Lunch-the rest of her Vegetable Lasagne jar with ricecakes
Dinner-fish cakes with green beans and chocolate biscotti biscuites


----------



## _laura

Today
b: banana porridge
l: organix crisps, ellas kitchen cookie and some cucumber
d: shepards pie jar


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Two small yoghurts.
L: Little Stars jelly, some of my chicken panini, some cucumber.
T: Chicken korma & bread.


----------



## annawrigley

B: Muffin with butter
L: Soft cheese sandwich, banana
T: His ulcers are hurting him :( So a jelly and a yoghurt


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> B: Muffin with butter
> L: Soft cheese sandwich, banana
> T: His ulcers are hurting him :( So a jelly and a yoghurt

Ooooooh jelly! I'm going to make some now :D

but poor Noah, you put anything on them to soothe them? x


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> B: Muffin with butter
> L: Soft cheese sandwich, banana
> T: His ulcers are hurting him :( So a jelly and a yoghurt
> 
> Ooooooh jelly! I'm going to make some now :D
> 
> but poor Noah, you put anything on them to soothe them? xClick to expand...

Blame Linzie ;) He scoffed all his and half of Esmee's :p
Yeah i put some gel on but it didnt seem to do much and hes had some Nurofen after he woke up and was realllly grizzly x


----------



## Hotbump

jr
breakfast: 9.5 oz of milk and 9/10 of yogurt
lunch: he is still taking his nap

jovanni
breakfast: 8oz of milk, atole de avena (dont know who you say it in english)
lunch: some soup and apple juice


----------



## lauram_92

aww i'd love it if i got jelly for my dinner :D

oliver has baby rice again tonight, i made it a bit thicker.. he didn't seem keen but it could be because it was formula not expressed milk. he just got given his first bottle of formula. only took half of it.. :shrug:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah didn't like her green beans.
I gave Aliyah her 1st bit of jelly the other day,it was meant to be funny (as everyone told me) because they are meant to drop it out their mouth because they arnt used to the texture but she just gobbled it all down lol


----------



## leoniebabey

5oz milk
Breakfast: musli and narna
Dinner: cheese spread sandwich, organix crisps, raisins and a yougurt
Tea: chicken dippers with bob spagetti followed by a milybar yougurt and some of the anabel karmel biscottis 
8oz milk


----------



## bbyno1

When can you start giving raisons from?


----------



## leoniebabey

i get the organix ones and they say 1+ so thats when i started giving LO them


----------



## bbyno1

I have been giving Aliyah quite a few on the snacks from Organix etc that say 12+ and she has been fine. Like the breadsticks and crisps etc but i dunno why,im quite worried to give her raisons lol


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah im the same! raisons were the only one i avoided!


----------



## bbyno1

Think i will wait a little longer lol:)
Thanks for replying


----------



## leoniebabey

No probs hun :) LO LOVES them! he eats them so well, but saying that he'll scoff anything!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I've been giving LO raisins for a month or so now, she loves them


----------



## 112110

B: 6oz 
L: Apples + 6oz
D: Sweet potatoes + 6 oz 
:munch:


----------



## rjb

6:30- 6oz
9:30- 6oz 
11- sweet potatoes
12:30- 5oz
3:30- 5oz
6:30- 5oz
7:30- pears and carrots
9:00- 6oz :p


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Yoghurt.
L - Spaghetti & sausages on bread. Banana.
T - Broccili, cauliflower & mash.

Snacks - 2 organix biscuits, cucumber, orange, rice cake.


----------



## _laura

B- apple and peach puree
L- toast, apricot, cheese, pomegranate
D- fishfinger, pasta, breadstick


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast-Weetabix with hot milk
Lunch-Heinz dinner (the broccoli one)
Dinner-Macoroni cheese with carotts with apple & pear rice pudding jar & organix crisps

15oz of milk.
Snacks-Chocolate biscotti biscuites and breadsticks


----------



## rjb

Does it sound like Adelaide eats a lot? I'm not sure..


----------



## x__amour

Was sick today so... :(
12pm - 8oz
5pm - 8oz
8pm - Eggs and toast
10pm - 9oz


----------



## Hotbump

jovanni 
breakfast: 12oz of toddler formula, 3/4 slice of turkey ham, some grapes
lunch: orange juice, chicken noodles, dice apple, 4oz of toddler formula
its not dinner time yet they will probably have pasta shells with cheese

jr
breakfast:6oz of formula, yogurt and 1/3 toast with jelly
lunch: 4oz of formula, chicken noodles, and some orange juice


----------



## _laura

b: banana porridge
l: organix carrot crisps, philadelphia sandwich and kiwi
d: breadstick, pasta, chicken pieces and a yoghurt.


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Banana porridge.
L - Cheese & cucumber sandwhiches. Apple. Sweetcorn crisps.
T - She's at MIL's so not sure.


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast-Plum (bannana & plum)
Lunch-Cottage pie stage 2 jar 
Dinner-Cauliflour bake thing. Had green beans,melted cheese,and cauliflour in

Annabelle Karmel strawberry biscuites


----------



## Lovelymummy

Verity: B: strawberries,OJ and yogurt L: Annie's mac and cheese and apples 
Fletcher: B: strawberries, ricotta cheese and apple juice L: mac and cheese w/apples 

still not sure why his favorite food is ricotta cheese haha


----------



## GypsyDancer

breakfast: a banana, a fruit and oat flapjack type bar and a munch bunch yoghurt..we were in a hurry!

lunch: chicken sandwich, a packet of skips, a banana, a chocolate and raisin cake bar and a yoghurt.

dinner: baked beans on toast, lots of grated cheese on top and some hash browns..i was feeling very lazy and didnt want to cook :nope: and a milkybar pudding for dessert as he fell asleep in his high chair it wasnt a very big dinner but nevermind!


----------



## leoniebabey

breakfast : musli and banana
Dinner: cheese sarnie, quavers, yogurt
he had an ice cream and a fruit pot around 1 hour later
Tea: i did hotdogs
he didnt really eat too much today with it being hot


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Yoghurt.
L: Pasta Jar.
T: Cauliflower cheese hoops on toast, cucumber & a banana


----------



## Natasha2605

Not a lot tbh. She's not got much appetite since she's just getting over a tummy bug so all she's ate is :

a pear and a plum
some stovies
and a tomato

Not like her at all!


----------



## Mellie1988

B: Coco pops 
D: Tuna & sweetcorn sandwiches & yoghurt for afters
T: Macaroni Cheese with toast & cake for afters

Snacks: Melon, breadsticks, custard cream


----------



## stephx

B: cheese on toast

L: few baby crisps

T: sweet potato, peas, sweetcorn x


----------



## GypsyDancer

breakfast - wheetos with whole cows milk.
organix fruity oat bar
banana
munch bunch yoghurt

lunch - cheese and ham quiche
packet of skips
jelly
strawberries and nectarine with double cream

dinner - fish fingers
mixed veg
mashed potato with cheese
spaghetti hoops

dessert - milkybar little treats dessert
chocolate buttons


----------



## Lucy22

*Breakfast :*
Porridge with 1 slice of buttered wholemeal toast. Half an apple.
Glass of orange juice.

*Lunch :*
Tomato soup with wholemeal bread roll.

*Dinner :*
Pasta with tuna, sweetcorn & peas.
Strawberry jelly

*Snacks :*
A few strawberries and a banana

*Drinks :*
Milk & Water


----------



## Kians_Mummy

He didn't have breakfast as he woke rather late but for his lunch:
Blended carrots, sprouts, calliflower, peas, potato, turnip and baby gravy :D.
Now he is busy drinking a Milkybar Milkshake :) (his baby milk with milkbar blended into it)


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna has only had breakfast so far, but she's had oatmeal with applesauce and toast and 12oz of milk.

Dumb question, but whats a milkbar? :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynns had 3oz of formula. 
a 6oz bottle of juice and
cheesy potatos


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna has only had breakfast so far, but she's had oatmeal with applesauce and toast and 12oz of milk.
> 
> Dumb question, but whats a milkbar? :haha:

A milkybar is like a thin white chocolate bar
https://www.sweetstall.com/acatalog/milky-bar-lrg.jpg

B: Muffin
7oz milk
L/T (he kinda grazed from 1-5pm): Banana, ham sandwich, Organix crisps, chicken wrapped with bacon stuffed with leek and mushroom, yoghurt, 1/2 muffin
7oz milk


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Banana porridge.
L: Cucumber and banana sandwhiches, orange.
T: Chicken & risotto jar, yoghurt, oragnix biscuit.

Snacks: sweetcorn crisps, rice cakes.


----------



## bbyno1

B:Apricot & banana porridge
L:Half a stage 2 jar (lamb and veggies)
D:Chicken,mash and brocolli with Heinz gravy.
Pudding= Banana and apricot with yoghurt

Snacks: Few quavers and rice cakes


----------



## leoniebabey

LO woke up quite late today so had
breakfast:weetabix and banana +6oz milk
Dinner: he had at 2pm and had a sunday lunch so chicken, carrot and swede mash, mash potatot, yorkshire pudding and broccli and colliflower
he had a yougurt around an hour or so after this
Tea: a fruit pot and some raisins as he'd been sick so didnt wanna upset his stomach with lotsa food
8oz milk at bedtime


----------



## AriannasMama

Mmm. I like white chocolate, but I sure love me some dark chocolate :winkwink:

:haha: wow....lol


----------



## 112110

B: tried green beans did NOT like them so 7oz
L: Sweet potatoes & pears
D: Squash & bananas
Bedtime snack 4oz.


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Poridge with rasberry yoghurt.
L: Cucumber, orange, crackers, banana, baby biscuit.
T: Pasta with cheese sause and grated cheese, banana.

Oops, only just realised two bananas in one day, someones going to have uncomfy poos tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

B:Banana porridge
L:Rest of her jar from yesterday (lamb with veggies) + breadsticks
D: Quiche (ham) with organix sweetcorn rings


----------



## bbyno1

Anyones LO not like pasta?
Its apparently babies fave food but Aliyah just point blank refuses it


----------



## Sarah10

It might be the slippery texture? xx


----------



## AriannasMama

b- oatmeal and pears
l - chicken and noodles


----------



## bbyno1

Yeh i thinks it is. She seems to like the tiny pasta stars but not adult pasta lol.I try chopping it down but doesn't work.


----------



## Hotbump

jr: 10oz of milk for breakfast
half boiled egg and gerber's lil crunchies veggie dip flavor for lunch with 3 oz of milk 
snack more lil crunchies and 4 oz of milk

Jovanni: breakfast 16oz of milk :dohh: and one strawberry :nope:
lunch: doritos, half a granola bar, 8 oz of milk, juice and 3/4 slice of turkey ham and half a chicken frank


----------



## sarah0108

Breakfast they had cornflakes

lunch : Some banana, strawberries, grapes, and half a sausage roll each that got wasted.

Snacks, a yoghurt and Harriet had some 'tea' (horlicks) and a biscuit when max had his nap.

Then dinner was crap, a slice of pizza and some wedges. Again they fed most of it to the dog LOL!


----------



## Sarah10

sarah0108 said:


> Breakfast they had cornflakes
> 
> lunch : Some banana, strawberries, grapes, and half a sausage roll each that got wasted.
> 
> Snacks, a yoghurt and Harriet had some 'tea' (horlicks) and a biscuit when max had his nap.
> 
> Then dinner was crap, a slice of pizza and some wedges. Again they fed most of it to the dog LOL!

Lmao! Same happens here, Jayden just whizzes all his grub to the mutt


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's had 27oz of formula.

Lunch: Container of Bananas/Apples/Pears
Dinner: Jar of Turkey & Sweet Potatoes with...Apples I think, for dessert.

He'll have a couple more ounces, too, it's only 6:00pm.


----------



## sarah0108

Sarah10 said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Breakfast they had cornflakes
> 
> lunch : Some banana, strawberries, grapes, and half a sausage roll each that got wasted.
> 
> Snacks, a yoghurt and Harriet had some 'tea' (horlicks) and a biscuit when max had his nap.
> 
> Then dinner was crap, a slice of pizza and some wedges. Again they fed most of it to the dog LOL!
> 
> Lmao! Same happens here, Jayden just whizzes all his grub to the muttClick to expand...

They find it hilarious to feed the dog! Max especially. He looks at me and laughs as he throws his food, spoons and drink across the room :LOL then proceeds to climb out of his highchair some how!


----------



## Leah_xx

gracelynns had 16oz of formula
puffs, dried baby fruit.
and some of a toddlers little entree


----------



## leoniebabey

breakfast: 6oz milk + weetabix and narna
Dinner: half a jacket potatoe plus some carrot sticks and tomatoe and cucumber
snacks: some quavers and a cupple a rich teas!
Tea: Pasta bolognaise with mushrooms
8oz milk


----------



## x__amour

Yesterday
8am - 9oz
11am - 9oz
3pm - Garden vegetables puree
7pm - Plums, grapes and bananas puree
10pm - 9oz

Today
8am - 9oz
11am - 9oz
3pm - Squash and corn puree

Getting better at feeding solids! :D


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Banana & rasberry porridge.
L: Beef and potato caserole, bread, banana.
T: Not sure, she's at MIL's.

Snacks; grapes, teacake, baby biscuits.


----------



## ~RedLily~

B: Oatbar and shredded wheat
L: First attempt - ham and coleslaw sandwich, cream cheese sandwich, carrot sticks, spring onion, tomatoes, cheese string. Refused to eat any of it and tried to throw it all on the floor.
L: Second attempt - Goodies rice cake, goodies tomato crisps, blueberries, nectarine, pomegranate seeds, raisins. Ate most of it
D: Fish cakes (well mash I cba it shape it) and peas


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn had 
squash and applesauce and pears mixed baby food with cereal
she had mint chocolate chip ice cream for a treat
shame on me! badd mommy


----------



## JoJo16

9oz milk and then cheerios for breakfast
jam sandwiches for lunch and a yogurt
beef casserole with potatoes and veg for dinner yogurt for pudding
9oz milk at bedtime.
Snacks she had half a fairy cake and some raisons


----------



## Mei190

First entry now Nathaniel seems to be actually trying to eat something. I did try to make my own purees but he wasn't having it, he won't eat jarred but Ella's Kitchen puree pouches are working.

7am - 9oz
9am - Apples & Banana puree
10am - 9oz
12.30 - Sweet Potato, Pumpkin, Apple & Blueberry puree
------LATER TODAY----
2pm - 9oz
4pm - 9oz
7pm - 9oz

He guzzles milk like no tomorrow. Is eating half a pouch each time so far, don't know how good that is though. He will eat the whole pouch if it is Broccoli, pears and peas.. he is a strange bubba lol.


----------



## MissMamma

Raphi's had fruit loaf (all over my flipping rug grr) cheesy beans and potato cakes and I havent sorted tea yet...might go to my mums :lol:

god I love BLW!


----------



## Sarah10

6:00am - 6oz
7:00am - fruity c&g cereal
11:00am - waiting for the bus he had some toast
1pm - 6oz and a cheese sandwich
4pm - an orange
5pm - vegetarian sheppy pie and cabbage.
6pm - 6oz

Will have 3 bottles tonight.......


----------



## leoniebabey

4oz milk
breakfast: cheerios
10am snack: banana
Dinner: fish in butter sauce with some rice/sweetcorn and peas followed by a yogurt and some annabell karmel biscuites and some melon and grapes
Tea: macaroni on toast with a yogurt for afters with some grapes
8oz milk


----------



## KiansMummy

At nursery -
Breakfast- Weetabix
Snack - Cucumber and carrot sticks with cheese dip
Dinner - Salmon Pasta Bake and Bakewell Tart and Custard

At home - 
4oz milk
Tea - Chicken Casserole and veg and mash and a yoghurt
Before bed - 6oz milk

And he sometimes has about 4oz in the night

xx


----------



## MissMamma

my baby is addicted to vegetarian black pudding!


----------



## AriannasMama

Sweet potato and apple yogurt and at least 24oz of milk so far. She's teething so she just want's milk right now


----------



## Nimoo

what shakiel had yesterday..

breakfast- cereal, a slice of toast and a cup of orange juice

snack- yoghurt and raisans

lunch- cheese and tomatoes wrapped in a tortilla wrap then warmed up so the cheese melts, banana, ginger bread man, a cup of milk

snack- grapes

tea- salmon, mash potatoes and veg, then ice cream for afters

snack- hot chocolate and cookies

he has access to drinks throughout the day


----------



## _laura

yesterday Max had:
b:strawberry and banana puree
l: cheese, bagel, biscotti, pepper, pear, banana
d: gnocchi with philadelphia and sweetcorn


----------



## KiansMummy

Yesterday Kian was at nursery all day he had

Breakfast - Ready Brek and some banana

Snack - Orange and pear 

Dinner - Shepeards Pie with Veg and Semolina and Jam

Snack - A 5 oz bottle

Tea - Half a crumpet and Jelly with Fruit and Icecream

Then when he came home he had a yoghurt and some wotsits xx


----------



## _laura

Yesterday max had
Puree 
Breadsticks
Pasta with philadelphia and beans
Apple slices
Homemade fishfingers
Homemade wedges


----------



## KiansMummy

_laura said:


> Yesterday max had
> Puree
> Breadsticks
> Pasta with philadelphia and beans
> Apple slices
> Homemade fishfingers
> Homemade wedges

How do you make your fish fingers?x


----------



## _laura

Cook some fish then make some breadcrumbs. 
Dip the fish in some egg and then the breadcrumbs then pop in the oven until crispy :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

Yesterday Kacey had: 
Toast & banana
Cheese Sandwich
Shreaded ham pieces
Macaroni Cheese, peas and garlic bread
Fruit Lolly
Quavers


----------



## rainbows_x

Yesterday;
B - Fruit porridge.
L - Beef caserole & a yoghurt.
T - Mediteranian veggies tin and some crackers.
Snacks - rice cakes, ellas kitchen ginger cookies, ginger bread man, some chips, and some salad.


----------



## annawrigley

Kians_Mummy said:


> He didn't have breakfast as he woke rather late but for his lunch:
> Blended carrots, sprouts, calliflower, peas, potato, turnip and baby gravy :D.
> *Now he is busy drinking a Milkybar Milkshake  (his baby milk with milkbar blended into it)*

:saywhat:


----------



## sarah0108

yikes.

Harriets been refusing dinner lately :dohh:


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn has had 3 bottles of formula today.
a bottle of juice.
homemade mac n cheese for dinner


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah had
B:Blueberry cereal & some bannana and apple
L:Lamb & veggies jar
D:Spaghetti bolognaise,cauliflour & carrots.

Snacks:Just some breadsticks


----------



## bbyno1

That just reminded me actually..
Ages ago on springform someone said 'your so boring & you talk too much' loool


----------



## _laura

b: fruit puree
l: noodles, scrambled egg, baby corn and sugar snap peas
d: philadelphia roll, chicken bits, breadstick, bits of salad (no idea what salad he ate, I just put lots on there)


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> Kians_Mummy said:
> 
> 
> He didn't have breakfast as he woke rather late but for his lunch:
> Blended carrots, sprouts, calliflower, peas, potato, turnip and baby gravy :D.
> *Now he is busy drinking a Milkybar Milkshake  (his baby milk with milkbar blended into it)*
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Yeah what? a chocolate bar? :wacko:
Each to their own I guess.


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kians_Mummy said:
> 
> 
> He didn't have breakfast as he woke rather late but for his lunch:
> Blended carrots, sprouts, calliflower, peas, potato, turnip and baby gravy :D.
> *Now he is busy drinking a Milkybar Milkshake  (his baby milk with milkbar blended into it)*
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah what? a chocolate bar? :wacko:
> Each to their own I guess.Click to expand...

In a bottle? At 6 months old? :wacko:


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kians_Mummy said:
> 
> 
> He didn't have breakfast as he woke rather late but for his lunch:
> Blended carrots, sprouts, calliflower, peas, potato, turnip and baby gravy :D.
> *Now he is busy drinking a Milkybar Milkshake  (his baby milk with milkbar blended into it)*
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah what? a chocolate bar? :wacko:
> Each to their own I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> In a bottle? At 6 months old? :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah well some people do crazy things and dont think about how it will affect their child obviously.
I certainly wouldnt give Max chocolate at his age. :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

:wacko:


----------



## RachelRae

Jax had sweet potatoes and bananas so far today :) oh and baked beans haha.


----------



## rainbows_x

B - porridge.
L - beef caserole tin & a yoghurt.
T - spaghettie hoops & sausages, bananas diped in yoghurt.

Snacks - Ella's kitchen biscuits, biscotti, rice cakes, crackers, ginger bread men.


----------



## vinteenage

B: Bottle.
L: Sweet potatoes w/corn, peaches
Snacks: Puffs, piece of french bread, tortilla wrapped with cream cheese.
D: Apple w/carrots

I have no idea how much bottle he's had. Lazy mama.


----------



## we can't wait

As my daughter is only five days old, she's only had breast milk.

Pretty boring add to the thread. :haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

Daphne- did Finn like the tortilla and cream cheese


----------



## vinteenage

Leah_xx said:


> Daphne- did Finn like the tortilla and cream cheese

He did! I think there was too much cream cheese on it though (OH's mother made them w/salsa to dip for the lunch we had) so it was smooshy and he got a bit chunk of tortilla off!


----------



## Leah_xx

hmmm.. 
now i have more ideas of what to give gracelynn.
she wants more food now.
baby food and formula just isnt enough for her


----------



## vinteenage

Leah_xx said:


> hmmm..
> now i have more ideas of what to give gracelynn.
> she wants more food now.
> baby food and formula just isnt enough for her

You can definitely give her bits of whatever you're eating. :shrug: We just avoid crispy things like chips and crackers as Finn can bite good chunks off now.


----------



## Leah_xx

vinteenage said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> hmmm..
> now i have more ideas of what to give gracelynn.
> she wants more food now.
> baby food and formula just isnt enough for her
> 
> You can definitely give her bits of whatever you're eating. :shrug: We just avoid crispy things like chips and crackers as Finn can bite good chunks off now.Click to expand...

I gave her some homemade mac n cheese tonight.
last night she had some bits of a roll.


----------



## 112110

B: 8oz
L: Squash with corn puree and half a jar of applesauce
6 oz
D: Peaches & sweet potatoes puree.


----------



## RachelRae

Just found a new love of Jaxon's -- Watermelon :D

xx


----------



## x__amour

YUM! Tori loves watermelon! :D (So do I. :blush:)


----------



## RachelRae

He cried every time I took it away!! Haha, he enjoyed it very much soo!!


:munch: I'm eating some right now. :munch:

xx


----------



## amygwen

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs, banana and orange juice
Lunch: Bean & cheese quesadilla with apple slices and milk
Dinner: Chicken and sausage with some chips and apple juiceeee
YUUUUUUUUUM!


----------



## vinteenage

RachelRae said:


> He cried every time I took it away!! Haha, he enjoyed it very much soo!!
> 
> 
> :munch: I'm eating some right now. :munch:
> 
> xx

Finn does that anytime we give him something then take it when it gets too mushy or such. Fun in a restaurant!


----------



## RachelRae

vinteenage said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> He cried every time I took it away!! Haha, he enjoyed it very much soo!!
> 
> 
> :munch: I'm eating some right now. :munch:
> 
> xx
> 
> Finn does that anytime we give him something then take it when it gets too mushy or such. Fun in a restaurant!Click to expand...

Jaxon screams in restaurants!! He sees what we're eating and wants to eat it too. Everyone just stares, haha.

xx


----------



## AriannasMama

RachelRae said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> He cried every time I took it away!! Haha, he enjoyed it very much soo!!
> 
> 
> :munch: I'm eating some right now. :munch:
> 
> xx
> 
> Finn does that anytime we give him something then take it when it gets too mushy or such. Fun in a restaurant!Click to expand...
> 
> Jaxon screams in restaurants!! He sees what we're eating and wants to eat it too. Everyone just stares, haha.
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Yeah, um, I think Arianna can out scream both of your boys. OMG! I was shopping with my mom today at Jewel when Arianna started to scream (just because she likes to scream) and my mom heard her ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE STORE! :haha: She also screams when you take something from her, well first she pout, the cries, then screams. Oh the joys :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh and she had:

b: applesauce and french toast
l: yobaby blueberry yogurt
d: spaghetti

and about 30oz of milk


----------



## x__amour

Milk, milk, milk and more milk. Fuck. :dohh:


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> Milk, milk, milk and more milk. Fuck. :dohh:

Shannon :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> Milk, milk, milk and more milk. Fuck. :dohh:

:haha: Just feed her when you eat. Finn has a half or a full thing of baby food plus bits of what we eat. We do two meals a day.


----------



## lauram_92

so far he has tried baby porridge (apple, banana and orange), puree carrots, baby rice, banana mixed with milk, cucumber, grapes.. and today he is going to have some parsnips..

so far he has liked nothing :shrug:


----------



## KiansMummy

Today kian has had - B- cornflakes. S- strawberry an pear slices. D- macaroni cheese and garlic bread - 4oz milk - t- chicken In sauce with veg and some banana. Xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

booooooooooooooob :thumbup:

when did you al start rice cereals etc?


----------



## rainbows_x

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> booooooooooooooob :thumbup:
> 
> when did you al start rice cereals etc?

A couple days before she turned 5 months. :thumbup:

B - porrige.
L - potato & beef caserole, yoghurt.
T - probably be culflower cheese or whatever we have.


----------



## 112110

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> booooooooooooooob :thumbup:
> 
> when did you al start rice cereals etc?

Brayden hates rice cereal tried it a few times after he turned 6 months though :thumbup:


----------



## bbyno1

Is it ok to give KFC chicken?without the skin?
I went KFC today and gave Aliyah some plain chicken because she was crying for some lol i do try give her healthy but what would you say about that?
It won't be a regular thing


----------



## Hotbump

Its okay to give aliyah kfc some people may not agree but I dont see harm in it as long as its not a regular thing.


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> so far he has tried baby porridge (apple, banana and orange), puree carrots, baby rice, banana mixed with milk, cucumber, grapes.. and today he is going to have some parsnips..
> 
> so far he has liked nothing :shrug:

He's probably not ready to be weaned yet Hun. 

Max has had
B: rice krispies 
L: cucumber sarnie and sweetcorn crisps
D: spaghetti shapes on toast with no sugar strawberry jelly


----------



## rockys-mumma

Laura, Alfie hated everything at first too, give it a few weeks and try again he is still very young. Alf didnt end up enjoying food until he was like 7-8 months!! But he did enjoy baby porridge from 5.5-6 months. As for veggies and fruits he hated them pureed and much prefered BLW which we started at 7-8 months :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Oh and Ellie I have gave Alfie a lil bit of kfc chicken before. It isnt good for them but neither is chocolate but everything in moderation! He has only had it 2-3 times and only a bit, I try to bribe him with chips (not that they are much better :lol:)


----------



## annawrigley

B: Crumpets
L: Chicken korma & a yoghurt
T: Ham sandwich & banana
(They give him his sandwich for tea at nursery :shrug:)
S: Apple when he got home, and whatever he had for snacks at nursery


----------



## lauram_92

i am confused as to what to do.. some people say persevere and keep giving him solids because it is something to get used to and he will start to enjoy it.. but others say to stop and wait a while because he will take it later on..

at the moment he just gets a few spoonfuls of solids, it isn't very much.. but he doesn't seem to enjoy it. my mum keeps trying to make me up it so i give it to him twice a day and it is driving me insane. if he doesn't want it once he will not want it twice.. :gun:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Sounds like he's not ready, I would hold off a while


----------



## MissMamma

a baby gets all they need from their milk until they're six months old so you can hold off for a while until he is ready..xx


----------



## cammy

all my LO eats at the moment is boobie milk :D


----------



## annawrigley

If he isn't enjoying it I really wouldn't bother persevering Laura. Before 6 months its only really necessary if they're really hungry or whatever, and it doesn't sound like he's fussed! It's not the kinda thing they need to get used to, once they're ready they're ready and just dive straight in! x


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's had bottles. Hes also had squash/pear puree, puffs, pieces of carrot, broccoli and chicken.


----------



## KiansMummy

B - REadybrek and banana
S - Apple and Melon
D - Poached fish, veg, mash and parsley sauce and swiss roll and custard
4oz milk
T - ham Sandwich and some yoghurt


----------



## x__amour

Milk... :oops:
Will start being good come July 1st. :D

(NOT A WORD LYZ. :x ;) :hugs2:)


----------



## vinteenage

20 something oz of bottle.

1/2 a container of apple/carrot puree.

Several banana, mango and peach puffs.

Some veggie dip sticks.

Some yogurt drops.

Dinner will be a peach/squash yogurt and some cooked veggies.


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> Milk... :oops:
> Will start being good come July 1st. :D
> 
> (NOT A WORD LYZ. :x ;) :hugs2:)

:roll::lol::hugs2:


----------



## flower94

Potato olays, lettuce, Bologna, toast, a twinkie, crackers, mashed potato


----------



## 112110

8 oz
pears & banana puree
that's it :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Is he not feeling well, Lyz? :sad1:


----------



## 112110

Last night he threw up a* lot* and today he just wouldn't eat. Hope I can get more in him tomorrow or will probably call the doctors. :nope:


----------



## 17thy

Emerald ate:

Breakfast-Bowl of oatmeal with cinnamon
Snack-1 teething biscuit
Dinner-Sweet potatoes
Snack-1 mum mum

Less food and more formula than usual today.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Yesterday Kacey had- 
Breakfast: Cheerios, Toast, Fruit flakes
Lunch: Cheese &. Broccoli pasta, baby bell, 
Tea: Spagbol, garlic bread, lolly
Snacks: Quavers, biscotti, apple


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet ate 1/4 of a huge mint aero bar :dohh: Because OH didnt eat it all and left it lying around. She was very pleased with herself!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

So far, only breakfast has been done. Robyn's had cheerios I believe, or asda hoops... and Logan's had two helpings of boobie milk lol.


----------



## annawrigley

B: Muffin
L: Soft cheese sandwich (didn't eat it...), banana, yoghurt
T: Mash mince brocolli roast potatoes leek and carrots, banana, fruit bar... and a Milky Bar FOB's mum decided to give him while I was upstairs putting clothes away :thumbup::growlmad: It won't be a fucking treat when he's obese now fuck off


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Peach porridge.
L - Scrambled egg on toast.
T - Pasta and a crumpet.


----------



## AriannasMama

b-applesauce
l-yogurt
d-yogurt again lol.


also some cheerios throughout the day and 24oz of milk


----------



## mayb_baby

My baby only eats banana flavored yogherts :cry: I gave him mash and baby gravy yesterday he threw it up, same as the day before with a jar carrotts and potato. He won't eat :cry:


----------



## vinteenage

mayb_baby said:


> My baby only eats banana flavored yogherts :cry: I gave him mash and baby gravy yesterday he threw it up, same as the day before with a jar carrotts and potato. He won't eat :cry:

Make sure you're only introducing a new food every 3 days to look for allergic reactions! Is he actually throwing it up or just spitting it out? If he's throwing it up...I wouldn't say that's super normal! He may be allergic to something.


----------



## divershona

kaya had a whole banana, 3 strawberries, and a yoghurt for breakfast
lunch was home made burger (she only got a little bit of mine haha) with carrots and mashed potato
and dinner tonight will be lasagne i think

for snacks she's had some more strawberries and a rusk as well as loads of milk haha


----------



## annawrigley

B: Muffin
L: Refused ham sandwich... Banana, tomato & veg pasta, yoghurt
T: Prawn risotto, blueberries & raspberries


----------



## rainbows_x

B- Peach porridge.
L- Pasta & biscuit.
T- Tuna penne & yoghurt.


----------



## KiansMummy

B- weetabix
D- Chicken casserole and veg
4oz milk
T- Homemade potato and leek Soup which went evrywear ! and a biscotti


----------



## 112110

11oz + apples & cherries puree for dinner :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> B: Muffin
> L: Refused ham sandwich... Banana, tomato & veg pasta, yoghurt
> T: Prawn risotto, blueberries & raspberries

For a quick second I was thinking "what the hell is a refused ham sandwich" :dohh:


----------



## 112110

AriannasMama said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> B: Muffin
> L: Refused ham sandwich... Banana, tomato & veg pasta, yoghurt
> T: Prawn risotto, blueberries & raspberries
> 
> For a quick second I was thinking "what the hell is a refused ham sandwich" :dohh:Click to expand...

:lol: me too.


----------



## _laura

Today max had
b: fruit puree pot, breadsticks with philli and toast with butter 
l: banana, cucumber sandwich and sweetcorn crisps
d: pasta mixed with a veggie puree pot (I have so many pots I need to get rid of them!) with a yoghurt and some fruit aswell.

He's eaten tonnes! And he's had his 4 bottles (well his last ones in an hour.)


----------



## leoniebabey

Lo ate
breakfast: 4oz milk + 1 1/2 weetabix (well there like a cheap version so there not as big as actual weetabix hence the 1 1/2)
dinner: he had pasta and veg + annabell karmel biscuits and some grapes
snack: packet of quavers
Tea: more pasta but chicken and mushroom and garlic bread with a yougurt 
7oz milk before bed


----------



## mayb_baby

B-9oz
L-9oz/half a wetabix
D-8oz BLW half a banana (licked/sucked)
S-8oz


----------



## 112110

Milk milk milk milk! :wacko:


----------



## MrsEngland

Breakfast- Yoghurt, 2 toast fingers that she sucked to death lol
Lunch- Blueberry and banana puree
Tea- Chicken and squash puree, apple and blackberry puree and a little nibbler rusk finger.

Drinks- 3 x 6oz bottles and a carton of mango and pineapple smoothie (the just fruit ones)


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Porridge.
L: Cucumber & banana sandwhich. Gingerbread man.
T: Roast.
Snacks: Some Ellas's kitchen biscuits, rice cakes and a lick of my ice cream :)


----------



## Mei190

Nathaniel's meals were Pork Cassorole (which consisted of 5 spoons :dohh: ) and Broccoli, Pears and Peas (his favourite!)


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> Milk milk milk milk! :wacko:

:smug:

... Oh wait... Me too... :dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast-Banana porridge & a whole banana! & 2 breadsticks
Lunch-Half a stage 2 jar (pasta shapes in sauce)
Dinner:Chicken hot pot with plum pouch (banana & strawberry)
Snacks:Banana biscuites & ricecakes.

Just realised everything is banana lol


----------



## PinkyPonk

toast for breki
banana for lunch 
and harvester for dinner which was
fish, chips, burger pasta llike 10 cherry tomartoes, beetroot, pineapple and some ice creasm lol shes a pig!!


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Milk milk milk milk! :wacko:
> 
> :smug:
> 
> ... Oh wait... Me too... :dohh:Click to expand...

:sulk:

it's almost July uhhum. :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

Just 26oz of bottle as we slept through lunch. :dohh:

Dinner will be puffs, sweet potato puree, and a yogurt if he's still hungry.

We're going to an amusement park tomorrow and I have bananas and pear/squash packed for his lunch and dinner.


----------



## Hotbump

milk milk milk :dohh: ugh both of my kids seem to only want to drink milk right now :/


----------



## Leah_xx

Last night Gracelynn had peas, rice and apple sauce for dinner
Today she has had milk and puffs.
oh and a few bites of mac n cheese


----------



## AriannasMama

b-8oz bottle
l-chicken and stars
d-macaroni & beef w/ veggies and shredded cantaloupe

+ 14oz bottles


----------



## bbyno1

B:Bannana & orange cerial with a chunk of bananna
L:Half a sage 2 jar (beef something)
D:Lasagne & califlour & mango & bananna rice pudding


----------



## diapermomma11

b-2 jars of apples and cherries
1 bowl of cereal
l-peas&carrots with sliced chicken and noodles with gravy

and about 1/2 box of cheerios hah

d-hasnt had dinner yet (eats dinner at 9 due to our schedule, I know late but it has to be that way) doesn't go to bed until 11:30 pm(again due to my work schedule)


----------



## 112110

Err about 14 oz + a few spoonfuls of pears, trying the rest of pears for dinner.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- sucked on 2 fingers of toast (she suddenly wants things she can feed herself!) some banana porridge and some banana and coconut smoothie.

S- 6oz bottle

L- half a shortbread biscuit my mum gave her :dohh: a jar of banana crumble

S- More smoothie and 3oz of her bottle

D- 2 organix carrot puffs, some chicken, carrot and swede and some mango.

Before bed- 6oz bottle

She eats more than i do! lol!


----------



## _laura

B- puree pot, toast 
L- banana, ham sandwich and apple
D- pasta with tomatoes (that have stained my carpet!) and carrots with strawberry jelly


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Peachy porridge.
L: LOTS of cheese & herb puffs, cucumber sandwhich & a few bits of apple.
T: Pasta & some more porridge.


----------



## annawrigley

B: Muffin
L: Thomas shaped spaghetti hoop type things (lolz healthy), yoghurt & a banana biscotti
T: (My dad made it before you think i suddenly turned into Masterchef ;)) Chicken wrapped in bacon stuffed with leek & mushroom, honey roast parsnips & ratatouille. Then blackberries


----------



## bbyno1

B: Berry flakes
L:Beef & veggies jar & a apricot yoghurt
D:Frankferters (unhealthy i know) sounds bad but i had soo many things to do today,i needed something fastt but she did have it with califlour & broccolli with ricecakes & a strawberry yoghurt

Snacks:Flapjack (a little piece of) & cheese & onion rice crisps


----------



## wishuwerehere

annawrigley said:


> B: Muffin
> L: Thomas shaped spaghetti hoop type things (lolz healthy), yoghurt & a banana biscotti
> T: (My dad made it before you think i suddenly turned into Masterchef ;)) *Chicken wrapped in bacon stuffed with leek & mushroom, honey roast parsnips & ratatouille.* Then blackberries

That sounds lush!

Today Issy has had:
B: a banana and half a pancake, with a cup of milk
L: roast dinner (at nursery)
S: sandwich (at nursery)
D: a chicken/onion/butterbean stew concoction I made with the leftovers in the cupboard. I am doing my Tesco shop online right now....
and then some organix alphabet biscuits for pud.
bedtime: about 10oz milk


----------



## annawrigley

wishuwerehere said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> B: Muffin
> L: Thomas shaped spaghetti hoop type things (lolz healthy), yoghurt & a banana biscotti
> T: (My dad made it before you think i suddenly turned into Masterchef ;)) *Chicken wrapped in bacon stuffed with leek & mushroom, honey roast parsnips & ratatouille.* Then blackberries
> 
> That sounds lush!
> 
> Today Issy has had:
> B: a banana and half a pancake, with a cup of milk
> L: roast dinner (at nursery)
> S: sandwich (at nursery)
> D: a chicken/onion/butterbean stew concoction I made with the leftovers in the cupboard. I am doing my Tesco shop online right now....
> and then some organix alphabet biscuits for pud.
> bedtime: about 10oz milkClick to expand...

It is, my dad's cooking is gorgeous!


----------



## _laura

b: puree and banana
l: crackers with cucumber and philli on top
d: scrambled egg with ham and peas mixed in with pineapple for dessert

he also had some organix carrot crisps for a snack
and 4x 7oz bottles (one still to come before bed)
and 1x 5oz cup of water


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast : A Pear and and Orange. Strawberry Yougurt
Lunch : Ham Sandwich, Banana, Organix carrot oat bar, some cheesy crisps
Dinner : Tomato Pasta with mushrooms, onions and peppers and chicken. Banana

Plus 6oz of milk at naptime and 8oz at bedtime (7pm)


----------



## bbyno1

B:Shredded wheat
L:Chicken something (jar)
D:Chicken,hot rolls,pasta and a few chips


----------



## AriannasMama

Not much :nope:
I think she has a bug though, she just puked up loads

So she has had 12oz and a couple spoonfuls of yogurt :(. Just gave her half pedialyte/half water since she just got sick.


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Packet of cheese and herb puffs!
L: Chicken & mushroom noodles (jar)
T: Cheese & pasta, banana.


----------



## x__amour

It's Juulllyyyy. Time to stick to it this time!

8am - 8oz
11am - 8oz
2pm - Mixed veggies puree

She'll have 2 more jars at 4pm and 6pm and then have a 9oz around 9/10pm! :D


----------



## thedog

b: porridge and toast
l: Chicken sandwich
d: Vegetarian shepherds pie i made with cabbage
and about 6oz of water and 10oz milk, will have 6oz milk tonight


----------



## AriannasMama

20oz of milk, a bowl of rice cereal and a 4oz of pedialyte, poor baby.


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> It's Juulllyyyy. Time to stick to it this time!
> 
> 8am - 8oz
> 11am - 8oz
> 2pm - Mixed veggies puree
> 
> She'll have 2 more jars at 4pm and 6pm and then have a 9oz around 9/10pm! :D

Why at 4 and 6?

(I know Finn would turn his nose up at food that close together!))


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> It's Juulllyyyy. Time to stick to it this time!
> 
> 8am - 8oz
> 11am - 8oz
> 2pm - Mixed veggies puree
> 
> She'll have 2 more jars at 4pm and 6pm and then have a 9oz around 9/10pm! :D
> 
> Why at 4 and 6?
> 
> (I know Finn would turn his nose up at food that close together!))Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I think it's because she's closer to crawling and needs more food. She needs the 8oz instead of 4oz food. It's not super set, it's around that time. She didn't eat until 7pm!


----------



## annawrigley

Shannon have you not tried a jar at breakfast, lunch and tea time instead? I can't imagine eating an adult sized equivalent to a jar at 2, 4 and 6! :lol:


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> Shannon have you not tried a jar at breakfast, lunch and tea time instead? I can't imagine eating an adult sized equivalent to a jar at 2, 4 and 6! :lol:

That's what we're trying to do... :oops:
That was just was yesterday was looking like being but it didn't happen. She ate a jar 2pm but didn't end up having a jar until 7pm. We're definitely trying to aim for breakfast, lunch and supper. Just trying to get into a "schedule". :flow:


----------



## bbyno1

Blum & banana porridge with banana chunks
L:Chicken squash (jar) & a fromage frais
D:Chiken burger (just the burger,not bun etc) with broccolli & califlour & potato with apple & blackcurrent puree


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Porridge with summer fruits.
L: Left over jar & cucumber in a sandwhich, cheese puffs.
T: At her nannys so not sure.


----------



## Srrme

x__amour said:


> It's Juulllyyyy. Time to stick to it this time!
> 
> 8am - 8oz
> 11am - 8oz
> 2pm - Mixed veggies puree
> 
> She'll have 2 more jars at 4pm and 6pm and then have a 9oz around 9/10pm! :D

Elias eats like that. He's a piggy! And he throws a fit every time he eats it all. :dohh:


----------



## Strawberrymum

B- melon 
L- some of my chicken and leek pie and a few baked beans 
Snack- shes eating raisins now 
And dinner will be spaghetti with mince sauce

Oh and one 9oz bottle after lunch 
I don't think she eats very much for her age


----------



## annawrigley

B: Toast
L: Macaroni cheese, banana & yoghurt
T: He's at a Christening party thing with FOB's mum so dunno, probably crap though :rolleyes:


----------



## xgem27x

B: The biggest bowl of porridge I've ever seen with mashed banana in it
L: 7oz milk each
D: Not had it yet... but I'll probably do them some pasta :)


----------



## vinteenage

Yesterday...not much. We were at a party so he was far to distracted to eat. He had a fruit medly puree w/cereal in the morning, some puffs, a couple bites of squash puree and some cake.


----------



## _laura

Today he's had a banana, melon, cous cous, tuna sweetcorn pasta, tomato crisps, biscotti and apple

We've been grazing all day as we've done so much driving!


----------



## KiansMummy

Hes had soo much junk today lol. 
For breakfast readybrek with some jam and some toast

Then we were out at dinner time- he had a ham sandwich , and was pinching our chips from the chippy, and then our ice cream, and he had a bit of a banana.

For tea he had fish cakes and some cucumber and pepper, and a yoghurt and some wotsits 

xx


----------



## thedog

B: C&G cornflake tropical cereal thingy
L: Stage 2 Jar organix lasagne
D: Pasta stars with bolognaise
Abit of a ham barm/roll depending where abouts you are from! a lick of melon, abit of tomato.
Water and 10oz milk


----------



## leoniebabey

7.30: 4oz milk
8: weetabix
10: banana
12: vegfingers and spaggetti
then he didnt really have much else he just grazed off the bbq he had chicken, bread bun and a cheese slice and some tomamtoes
8oz milk at 6.45 pm


----------



## Srrme

So far.. only milk and fruit oatmeal this morning.


----------



## Leah_xx

Yesterday Gracelynn had
3 bottles.
Carrots
Watermelon
Hotdog
and cheetos/puffs


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Porridge.
L: A jar, & rice cakes.
T: Pasta with cheese and mixed in left over jar & a banana.

Snacks - cereal bar, Annabel Karmel biscuits, biscottis, rice cakes.


----------



## princess_vix

Ryan has had

Toast with jam
satsuma(orange)
Grapes
cucumber
Queiche and potato
biscuit
and pasta bake


----------



## Srrme

Fruit Oatmeal
Cottage Cheese
Green Beans
And mommy milk through out the day.


----------



## 112110

20oz 
Pears puree
1/2 jar of squash 
:thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

26ish (maybe more) oz of formula.
1/4 of pear puree mixed with cereal (had to stretch it out! Didn't want to open a new container.)
Lots of puffs
Yogurt drops
Pieces of carrots and brocolli
Half a container of "Fruit Medley"


----------



## x__amour

24oz or so of formula.
Bananas puree.
Mixed veggies puree.

And a whole hell of a lot of puffs! :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

Yesterday Aliyah had 25oz of milk
B:Tropical yogurt
L:Beef & veggies har
D:Chicken,mash & broccolli

Snacks:Apple peices,blueberry biscuites


----------



## rainbows_x

Yesterday.
B: Rasberry cereal bar.
L: Yoghurt, grapes, apple, pineapple, some of my panini.
T: spaghetti, southern fried chicken.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yesterday Amelia had : 

Breakfast: Porridge
Lunch : Ham, Egg & Chips (We was out for her birthday)
Tea : Tomato Pasta with Garlic Bread & Birthday Cake :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

yesterday she had:
Breakfast: banana and plum porridge and a yoghurt. 5oz of milk
Lunch: a lunchable :blush: (bad mummy) and some falafel out of my sandwich. 
Snack: organix alphabet biscuits
Dinner: baked potato with tuna and cheese, cherry tomatoes, apple and cherry fruit pot.
Bedtime: 10oz milk


----------



## annawrigley

6am: 7oz milk
B: Muffin
L: Chilli & a banana
3pm: 7oz & banana biscotti
T: Another banana :roll:, sausage hotpot, some blueberries & strawberries
6pm: 7oz milk


----------



## x__amour

Haha, aww! Does Noah like bananas, Anna? :D


----------



## Srrme

Yesterday:

Fruit Oatmeal
Yogurt
And mommy's milk all day.


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Cereal bar.
L: Banana sandwhich, lots of Annabel Karmel biscuits.
T: Mediteranian vegges & some of my pasta.


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> Haha, aww! Does Noah like bananas, Anna? :D

Just a little! ;)


----------



## Mellie1988

Grace and theo was at the childminders today but heres what they had! 

B: Cocopops
D: Beans and sausages with a round of toast 
T: Salmon crumble pie with veg 

Snacks: grapes am, breadsticks pm


----------



## vinteenage

Nothing yet as he slept through lunch. We may have to switch to breakfast/snack/dinner...


----------



## leoniebabey

Breakfast: 4oz milk + 1 1/2 weetabix
Not sure what he had for snack some fruit i imagine (he was in chreche)
dinner: chicken, sweetcorn and mayo sarnie, a banana, a ginger biscuit
Tea: fish in sauce with rice peas and sweetcorn
8oz milk


----------



## KiansMummy

~Breakfast - WEetabix and toast
~Snack - Pineapple
~Dinner -Meatballs in tomato sauce and pasta and cheesecake

At Home
~Snack - Yoghurt
~Tea- Cheesy Mash and Beans and some ellas kitchen biscuit


----------



## vinteenage

15ish oz of milk. :wacko: I think his tooth is hurting him.

Broccoli, carrot and banana pieces. He ate the banana, left everything else. :dohh:

Veggie crunchies.

1/2 a jar "Fruit Medley"


----------



## Srrme

B - Scramble eggs.
L - Fruit Yogurt
D - Banana Puree

Anddd of course, milk through out the day. :D


----------



## 112110

I can hardly remember so this is probably not accurate :wacko:
20ish oz?
Sweet potato puree
Squash puree
opps no fruit :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

My plan for today is....

B: Apple/Banana/Strawberry puree, Nilla Wafers (broken in pieces)

Snack: Puffs, yogurt drops, pieces of some fruit if my grandmother has some.

Dinner: Yogurt, veggie crunchies, puffs.

Hopefully he has 24 or so oz of milk.


----------



## leoniebabey

4oz milk
Breakfast: Porridge with honey and raisins
snack: Banana
Dinner: Pitta bread with tzaki (sp.?) sweetcorn, chicken, tomatoes and cucumber with tzaki, humous and guacamole dips with breadsticks, carrot sticks, pepper sticks and cucumber sticks and a yogurt 
Tea: baegels with melted cheese, rasberry and apple crumble and some grapes/stawberrys/blueberrys and blackberries
8oz milk


----------



## mayb_baby

9oz of hungry baby 
Ellas Kitchen Pumpkin one
9oz of hungry baby
Banana Yoghert
9oz of hungry baby
9oz of hungry baby


----------



## vinteenage

Finn's had....

-Half a jar of squash.
- Half a jar of blueberry/pear
- A couple baby cheetos
- Spaghetti! 
- Half a container of bananas.
- More baby cheetos.

He's had 20oz of milk so far (its 8pm).


----------



## 112110

20ish oz?
Squash puree
Pears/apple puree


----------



## vinteenage

- Half a jar of pear/blueberry.
- Several baby cheetos.
- A couple nibbles of my sandwich.
- Half a banana, in pieces.
- More baby cheetos.
- A couple bites of zucchini/squash puree.
- 10 or so yogurt drops.

28oz of milk, so far. I'm assuming he'll end up have 32ish total.


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni:
B- 16 oz of milk :dohh:
L- 2 1/2 bowls of alphabet soup and some chicken soup
D- Mexican Rice with veggies with 6oz of milk
S- A whole Vanilla popsicle, half an ice pop

Jr:
B-10 oz of milk :dohh: and a few bites of a peach
L-1 1/2 bowls of soup with 6oz of milk
D- Mexican rice with veggies
S- a bit of an ice pop 

Probably around 10 more ounces of milk and a mixed veggie puree for jr and 8oz more for jovanni. Today has been a very good day for Jovanni eating wise :dance:


----------



## annawrigley

Yesterday:
6.30am: 7oz milk
B: Muffin
L: Thomas shapes and toast, banana
T: Spag bol (hyoowwwge bowl), strawberries
6.40pm: 7oz milk

Today:
7am: 7oz milk
B: Muffin (SO MUCH VARIETY OVER HERE!)
L: Cheese straw, macaroni cheese, yoghurt
1pm: 7oz milk
T: Pork, mash, gravy & carrots, strawberries
5.30pm: 7oz milk


----------



## vinteenage

I think Noah eats better than I do. :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

vinteenage said:


> I think Noah eats better than I do. :haha:

Lol, me too! He has quite the appetite


----------



## Leah_xx

B- 8oz bottle
L- Chicken, noodles, carrots and green beans
A 10oz bottle at about 2:30
D-10oz and puffs(we were out shopping or it would have been better lol)


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast - 9oz
Lunch - Scrambled eggs
Supper - Rice mixed with a dollop of beef puree
Desert - Oranges

Some puffs in between the day and another 9oz bottle for bed time! Or whatever she drinks out of it before she falls asleep! So in total 27oz today. :flow:


----------



## 112110

I'm awful at keeping track of how many oz's he has a day :dohh:
I know he had
B- 8 oz
L - apricot puree
S- 4oz + Apples/Strawberries/Bananas puree.
and anywhere between 6-10 oz in between.
Mommy fail moment


----------



## Srrme

Yogurt
Fruit Oatmeal
Mashed Potatoes
And miiiilk. :D


----------



## annawrigley

7am: 7oz milk
B: Muffin
L: Smoked salmon & cream cheese bagel
1pm: 7oz milk
T: Will be pasta bake then strawberries (he lurrrrves da strawberries ;))
Then 6pm will be 7oz milk before bed


----------



## rainbows_x

9am - 8oz bottle.
B - Porridge.
L - Jelly, raisins, some pieces of chicek and panini.
4pm - 8oz bottle.
T - pasta.
7pm - 8oz bottle.


----------



## vinteenage

- Half a jar of apple/cinnamon/oatmeal.
- 3 Nilla wafers.
- Carrot and potato pieces.
- A chocolate chip cookie.
- Half a jar of sweet corn/rice.
- Remaining apple/cinnamon/oatmeal.
- A couple baby cheetos.

Around 30 oz of milk.


----------



## annawrigley

5am :coffee:: 7oz milk
B: Muffin
11am: Raspberries & blackcurrants from Grandad's garden :)
L: Chilli, strawberries
2pm: 7oz milk
T: Will probs be Thomas pasta and toast, and a yoghurt
Then 7oz milk before bed


----------



## MrsEngland

B-half a slice of toast that she chewed and spat out, baby banana porridge
L- Half a slice bread, Banana puree
T- Butternut squash and carrot mash, Banana desert

S- 2 6oz bottles, 2 organic carrot puffs, half a bread stick


----------



## 17thy

So far

B- blueberry yogurt
4oz formula
L- green beans and peas mixed with mixed grain cereal
6oz formula


----------



## _laura

B-puree and toast
L-chilli in a pitta bread with an apple
D- chicken and vegetable pasta bake


----------



## rainbows_x

B: porridge. 
L: half a jar, a banana.
T: some garlic mushrooms, some fish, chips, burger, peas, carrots, green beans, tomato, lettuce & apple, grapes, melon, lime and banana for dessert!


----------



## bbyno1

Yesterday Aliyah had
B: Fruity crunch & pieces of apple in a bowl
L:Half a jar of cheese spaghetti & veggies
D:Chicken with pea,carrotts & cauliflour


----------



## Srrme

So far..

Fruit Oatmeal
Cottage Cheese 
Pear Yogurt


----------



## leoniebabey

Brekkie: 4oz milk + bowl of cheerios
Dinner: chicken pie with veg and fruit crumble for dessert and some grapes
Tea: fishcakes and smileys (bit of a junkey tea but oh well) and a yougurt after
8oz milk


----------



## bbyno1

B:Blueberry breakfast 
L:The rest of her jar from yesterday(cheesy spaghetti & veggies) + a yoghurt.
We went to a chinese buffet so then Aliyah had 1 chicken nugget,loadss of grapes,a spoon of custard with banana & i was realllyy naughty & gave her some marshmellow with a tiny bit of melted white choc on (they had a chocolate fountain going)
D:Fish,peas,carrotts,brocolli,cauliflour,smiley faces & bacon & potato bites


----------



## smatheson

6:00 am - 4 oz. formula
Breakfast at 8:00- 1 thing of peach baby yogurt
10:00- 4 oz of formula
12:00 4 oz of formula 1 jar of mac and cheese 
2:00- 4 oz of formula and some strawberry baby yogurt
4:00- 4 oz of formula
its 5:46 and he is still napping but for dinner he is eating some turkey and rice baby food and am thinking about making him some green beans maybe.
Then he might have another yogurt before bed if he is hungry but prolly not tonight cause he will be eating dinner late.
9:00 4 oz bottle and bed

Does he seem like he is eating too much?:shrug: He eats all of it and is still only in the 40th percentile for his weight.... He will only drink 4 oz of formula at a time, but still wakes up like 5 times a night! Is this even normal?


----------



## Hotbump

smatheson said:


> 6:00 am - 4 oz. formula
> Breakfast at 8:00- 1 thing of peach baby yogurt
> 10:00- 4 oz of formula
> 12:00 4 oz of formula 1 jar of mac and cheese
> 2:00- 4 oz of formula and some strawberry baby yogurt
> 4:00- 4 oz of formula
> its 5:46 and he is still napping but for dinner he is eating some turkey and rice baby food and am thinking about making him some green beans maybe.
> Then he might have another yogurt before bed if he is hungry but prolly not tonight cause he will be eating dinner late.
> 9:00 4 oz bottle and bed
> 
> Does he seem like he is eating too much?:shrug: He eats all of it and is still only in the 40th percentile for his weight.... He will only drink 4 oz of formula at a time, but still wakes up like 5 times a night! Is this even normal?

i think he eats just the right amount hun :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

smatheson said:


> 6:00 am - 4 oz. formula
> Breakfast at 8:00- 1 thing of peach baby yogurt
> 10:00- 4 oz of formula
> 12:00 4 oz of formula 1 jar of mac and cheese
> 2:00- 4 oz of formula and some strawberry baby yogurt
> 4:00- 4 oz of formula
> its 5:46 and he is still napping but for dinner he is eating some turkey and rice baby food and am thinking about making him some green beans maybe.
> Then he might have another yogurt before bed if he is hungry but prolly not tonight cause he will be eating dinner late.
> 9:00 4 oz bottle and bed
> 
> Does he seem like he is eating too much?:shrug: He eats all of it and is still only in the 40th percentile for his weight.... He will only drink 4 oz of formula at a time, but still wakes up like 5 times a night! Is this even normal?

Sounds like quite a lot for his age but if he's eating it and still taking his milk and not being sick and stuff I shouldn't think its a problem! The waking in the night is normal :thumbup:


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- Small bowl of banana porridge, some scrambled eggs and toast at my mums at about 10am.
L- 2 pieces of cucumber that she sucked on lol, half a pouch of chicken and rice
D- Chicken and veg casserole pureed, banana custard

S- 2x 6oz bottles and 1 in the night, 2 organix carrot puffs and a rusk.


----------



## leoniebabey

Breakfast: 4oz milk + bowl of cheerios
Dinner: veg soup and a banana
Tea: cheese and tomato pasta and a yogurt
6oz milk


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half slice toast and 1 scrambled egg
L- Ella's kitchen pouch
D- Chicken and squash, apple and blueberry desert

S- 1 rusk biscuit and a organix carrot puff, 2x 6oz bottles

Is she drinking enough milk for 6 months?


----------



## annawrigley

MrsEngland said:


> B- half slice toast and 1 scrambled egg
> L- Ella's kitchen pouch
> D- Chicken and squash, apple and blueberry desert
> 
> S- 1 rusk biscuit and a organix carrot puff, 2x 6oz bottles
> 
> Is she drinking enough milk for 6 months?

I don't think so hun, trying to find online whats recommended but 12oz a day seems very little x


----------



## KiansMummy

Not a lot today hes getting really picky now.

At Nursery
B - Weetabix
S- Grapes
D- Jacket Pot - various fillings and jam tart and custard

At home
5 oz milk
T- Fish Cake and Veg which he only had a right little bit and then a yoghurt x


----------



## vinteenage

MrsEngland said:


> B- half slice toast and 1 scrambled egg
> L- Ella's kitchen pouch
> D- Chicken and squash, apple and blueberry desert
> 
> S- 1 rusk biscuit and a organix carrot puff, 2x 6oz bottles
> 
> *Is she drinking enough milk for 6 months?*

No, Ive always heard a minimum of 24oz. Is she having 6 or so diapers a day? 12oz really doesnt sound like enough to keep her hydrated.


----------



## Hotbump

yeah i think the normal is 24 oz might want to add a bottle for breakfast one for lunch and one for dinner and one for bedtime that would add up to 24 oz


----------



## leoniebabey

MrsEngland said:


> B- half slice toast and 1 scrambled egg
> L- Ella's kitchen pouch
> D- Chicken and squash, apple and blueberry desert
> 
> S- 1 rusk biscuit and a organix carrot puff, 2x 6oz bottles
> 
> Is she drinking enough milk for 6 months?

120z is the minimum reccomended for 1 year olds, if your LO doesnt want to drink the milk you cant force it just make sure she's having plenty cheese, yougurts ect.


----------



## vinteenage

leoniebabey said:


> If your LO doesnt want to drink the milk you cant force it just make sure she's having plenty cheese, yougurts ect.

I'd actually think you'd want to do the opposite and offer less food. I'd think, besides the missing nutrients, she's seriously lacking the water she needs to stay hydrated. It's recommend an adult gets 64oz a day (8 8oz glasses of water a day), now I doubt most adults get that but babies get sicker much quicker than we do.

Does she have a doctors appt anytime soon, hon? Id ask them about it.


----------



## Hotbump

does she not want to drink milk? or do you just give here two bottles and have not tried giving her more?


----------



## abbSTAR

You have me worried now Harley has one or two nine oz bottles a day, and then maybe 3-4 oz of water? Is that ok for nine months?!


----------



## Hotbump

i think 24 oz is the normal for children under one im not sure though :shrug: thats what ive have heard


----------



## annawrigley

abbSTAR said:


> You have me worried now Harley has one or two nine oz bottles a day, and then maybe 3-4 oz of water? Is that ok for nine months?!

No, not really lol, milk's meant to be the main source of nutrition until a year :)

And I agree with Daphne, you should try offering less food if she's not taking enough milk, sounds like she eats a fair bit and may be filling up on that rather than milk, when she needs to be getting plenty of milk, which takes priority over food at her age :)


----------



## abbSTAR

annawrigley said:


> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> You have me worried now Harley has one or two nine oz bottles a day, and then maybe 3-4 oz of water? Is that ok for nine months?!
> 
> No, not really lol, milk's meant to be the main source of nutrition until a year :)
> 
> And I agree with Daphne, you should try offering less food if she's not taking enough milk, sounds like she eats a fair bit and may be filling up on that rather than milk, when she needs to be getting plenty of milk, which takes priority over food at her age :)Click to expand...

Thank you, just one thing... Harleys a 'he' :haha:
Like Harley davidson the motorbike!


----------



## Hotbump

i think anna was reffering to mrs england hun on the second part of her post


----------



## annawrigley

abbSTAR said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbSTAR said:
> 
> 
> You have me worried now Harley has one or two nine oz bottles a day, and then maybe 3-4 oz of water? Is that ok for nine months?!
> 
> No, not really lol, milk's meant to be the main source of nutrition until a year :)
> 
> And I agree with Daphne, you should try offering less food if she's not taking enough milk, sounds like she eats a fair bit and may be filling up on that rather than milk, when she needs to be getting plenty of milk, which takes priority over food at her age :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, just one thing... Harleys a 'he' :haha:
> Like Harley davidson the motorbike!Click to expand...

Aha sorry hun the second bit was meant for MrsEngland :haha: x


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah has 22oz of milk still and then her breakfast usually requires mixing with her baby milk so she has around 25oz a day. Im worried that may be too much now?She eats loadss though so can't up her food lol


----------



## Hotbump

nope i think 25 oz is fine hun :thumbup: the minimum is 24oz


----------



## leoniebabey

abbSTAR said:


> You have me worried now Harley has one or two nine oz bottles a day, and then maybe 3-4 oz of water? Is that ok for nine months?!

thats similar to what my LO was having at 9 months only he was having 2 x 8oz which is actually fine once they hit 8/9 months it's okay if their only having 16 + oz. and 12+ after one (i did a weaning thing and asked then as LO was having 16oz)


----------



## leoniebabey

vinteenage said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> If your LO doesnt want to drink the milk you cant force it just make sure she's having plenty cheese, yougurts ect.
> 
> I'd actually think you'd want to do the opposite and offer less food. I'd think, besides the missing nutrients, she's seriously lacking the water she needs to stay hydrated. It's recommend an adult gets 64oz a day (8 8oz glasses of water a day), now I doubt most adults get that but babies get sicker much quicker than we do.
> 
> Does she have a doctors appt anytime soon, hon? Id ask them about it.Click to expand...

yes of course try a milk feed 1st but if they dont want to you cant force them to drink it so IMO cheese, yougurts ect. is the 2nd best thing. Thats what i was always told to do


----------



## FUB

Yesterday..

7.15am 6oz
10.30am 7oz
2.30 7oz
5.30 5oz
6.30 5oz

I think? And a bowl of butternut squash mixed with baby rice at about 3?
So 30oz of formula, and one quite big bowl of solids. Is that okay for a 5 and a half month old? He did have more formula than normal..


----------



## MrsEngland

Most of the time she won't take milk, she just plays with the teat so i end up giving her food so that she has something.

Probably need to get in touch with my HV.


----------



## annawrigley

Could she be teething? Noah always messed around with his bottle when he had teeth coming xx


----------



## Strawberrymum

2 9 oz bottles
Cooked carrots 
A burrito wrap 
A small potato

That's it! She hardly eats it worrys me!
I offer her food all the time and have set time where she sits in her chair and I put food infront of her but she just plays with it?


----------



## vinteenage

Probably around 30z of milk yesterday.

B: Apple/Cinnamon puree, Nilla wafers.

L: Some snacks (puffs, baby cheetos)

D: Meatloaf, rice, rest of the apple/cinnamon puree, some cheerios.

Today....

B: Cheerios, carrot puree.

L: Probably just some baby mum-mums. We have errands.

D: I have no clue, whatever is made for dinner and a puree.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Breakfast: Cheerios and milk, grapes
Lunch: Waffles, spaghetti and cheese, cucumber sticks
Tea: Will be stewed sausages, tatties and veggies, jelly

Snacks: breadsticks, raisins


----------



## MrsEngland

annawrigley said:


> Could she be teething? Noah always messed around with his bottle when he had teeth coming xx

She has two teeth at the bottom but i think her top ones are probably coming through although since we started to give her solids she has hardly wanted milk, the only time she really wanted it was last week when she had a virus so she wasn't eating solids and she would have about 5 6oz bottles a day. xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Grilled bread and cheese , 2 plums and a pear. Some Mini cheddars
No lunch cause she napped half 12 till 4!
Tea - Pie, Mash, Peas, Yorkie and gravy. Banana :)

8oz of milk so far xx


----------



## annawrigley

5am: 7oz milk
B: Toast
L: Macaroni cheese, yoghurt
2pm: 7oz milk
T: Chicken, veg & roasties which he refused all of >.> So he had some wholemeal pitta and houmous, a banana and a mini gingerbread man
6pm: 7oz milk


----------



## AriannasMama

b: 6oz bottle then another 6oz 2 hours later
l: grilled chicken and cinnamon apples
2pm nap:6oz bottle
d: probably left over lunch


----------



## annawrigley

6am: 7oz milk
B: Muffin
L: Beans on toast, yoghurt
T: Spag bol, raspberries, yoghurt
6pm: 7oz milk


----------



## FUB

7.15am 5oz
11am 7oz
2pm 6oz
3pm Point blank refused his butternut squash
5pm 3oz
6.30pm 5oz


----------



## bbyno1

Today Aliyah had
B:Banana cerial
L:Apple & carrot puree 
D:Frankferta & chips (so unhealthy i know..) im finding it such a struggle at dinner times now. She won't eat anything off a spoon or won't pick anything like spaghetti/pasta up etc. It has to be solid things like sasauge or a roast potato. I just can't think of many healthy dinners like that. She won't eat spag bol or anything like that!

She did have strawberries & grapes for pudding.

Snacks:Raisons


----------



## Desi's_lost

Breakfast: Cereal
Lunch: Cherry, kiwi, and plum fruit salad
Dinner: Green pepper, potato, and yellow squash omelet


----------



## thedog

6oz milk
organix apple cereal
chickpea + lasagne jar
half a banana
half a jacket potato + beans + some brocolli
6oz milk bedtime bottle
6oz milk at 11pm

5oz water


----------



## AriannasMama

b - toast and yogurt
l - grilled cheese
d- pancakes and a turkey sausage 

20oz of milk


----------



## rainbows_x

Yesterday;
B: Nothing.
L: Strawberries, grapes, apples, pineapple, mash, cheese & mushroom pie, carrots & green beans.
T: Sunday roast toddler meal thing, yoghurt.

Snacks: Cereal bar, sweetcorn crisps.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- Banana porridge, some toast and some of my scrambled egg.
S- 6oz bottle before her nap
L- Chicken casserole puree and half a jar apple and plum
S- 2oz of a bottle
D- Potato and parsnip puree and a jar of apple and vanilla
S- 6oz bottle before bed

Still need to up her milk intake!!


----------



## annawrigley

6am: 7oz milk
B: Muffin
L: Ham sandwich, blueberries
T: Macaroni cheese, banana, yoghurt
5.30pm: 7oz milk


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Cereal bar.
L: Banana sandwhich, ricecakes.
4oz.
T: Veggie & noodles jar, yoghurt.

She had 5oz at 1 am and will probably have another later.


----------



## MrsEngland

bbyno1 said:


> Today Aliyah had
> B:Banana cerial
> L:Apple & carrot puree
> D:Frankferta & chips (so unhealthy i know..) *im finding it such a struggle at dinner times now. She won't eat anything off a spoon or won't pick anything like spaghetti/pasta up etc. It has to be solid things like sasauge or a roast potato. I just can't think of many healthy dinners like that. She won't eat spag bol or anything like that!*
> 
> She did have strawberries & grapes for pudding.
> 
> Snacks:Raisons

Try her with like carrot sticks, cubes of cheese, cucumber, wedges of tomato, cubes of chicken breast or pork or any meat really, cut potatos into wedge shapes and bake them, you can buy big pasta tubes which are easy for them to pick up too.


----------



## vinteenage

MrsEngland said:


> B- Banana porridge, some toast and some of my scrambled egg.
> S- 6oz bottle before her nap
> L- Chicken casserole puree and half a jar apple and plum
> S- 2oz of a bottle
> D- Potato and parsnip puree and a jar of apple and vanilla
> S- 6oz bottle before bed
> 
> Still need to up her milk intake!!

:wacko: I think you need to offer her less food. Finn only gets 2 meals a day and some snacks as I know he won't drink otherwise. With the heat we have now, it's much more important for him to drink!


----------



## FUB

7am :wohoo: 7oz
10.30am 4oz
1pm 4oz
3pm two cubes of pureed apple
4pm 5oz
6.30pm almost 7oz


----------



## Mizzy

too much :S
he had shredies for his breakfast
then grapes for a snack
then a roast dinner
then some pineapple
then his nanna took him to the ice cream van and came back with a icecream
then corn beef hash for tea 
some more grapes
 



Attached Files:







198765_10150325524310119_662365118_9936472_2983721_n.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









229769_10150325525795119_662365118_9936499_7298433_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mayb_baby

9am- 9oz
1.30pm- 9oz
4.30pm- Ellas Kitchen Sweetcorn, Pumpkin and Peas, 9oz 
7.30pm- 9oz


----------



## leoniebabey

4oz milk 
B- weetabix 
D- cheese sarnie, cheese stick, raisins and a banana
T- Jacket potatoe with chicken and sweetcorn and fruit for after
7oz milk


----------



## lauram_92

7.30am (after waking up from 5 - 5.30am to get rocked back to sleep :coffee:) 6oz
10.30am 4oz
1.30pm 3oz :shrug:
3pm one cube of apple and one of butternut squash (30 ml each)
4.30pm 6oz
6.30pm 4oz

less milk than usual :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Maybe he's teething? :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

x__amour said:


> Maybe he's teething? :flower:

I think he might be actually. He was so cranky today. He cried for ages because he was tired, and I gave up of holding a dummy in his mouth (tongue tied) and took him downstairs and put him in his swing. He sat watching Hollyoaks as happy as can be? Seems to come in waves!


----------



## _laura

b: weight watchers croissant :dohh:
l: ham bagel with philadelphia and some melon
d: home made Korma (with pasta not rice) and some naan bread
snacks were banana, apple and some carrot crisps


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> b: weight watchers croissant :dohh:
> l: ham bagel with philadelphia and some melon
> *d: home made Korma (with pasta not rice) and some naan bread*
> snacks were banana, apple and some carrot crisps

*sigh* That is like my favourite food :(


----------



## _laura

It was yummy :) and Max loved it!


----------



## MrsEngland

b- organix apple and plum puree 
s- 6oz
l- half a jar cheesy potato and broccoli, some of the fish i was eating
s- 2 organix carrot puffs and 3 oz
d- half jar banana crumble

6oz before bed.


----------



## rainbows_x

8am - bottle 7oz.
8.30am - porridge.
12pm - carrots, peas, brocolli.
1pm - some garlic bread, some lasagne.
5pm - bottle 6oz.
6pm - macoroni & beef, banana.
7.30 7oz.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Today so farrr

Breakfast - Toast and a yoghurt
Snack - Blueberry flapjack thing
Lunch - Cheese spread on a cracker, cocktail sausages, raisins, organix crisps.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Breakfast: Toast with grated cheese &. an orange
Lunch: noodles, cocktail sausages and cucumber &. jelly
Tea: Spaghetti bolognese with garlic bread for tea tonight &. banana custard


----------



## Leah_xx

So far
B- puffs and 4oz bottle
L-Scrambeled eggs and toast


----------



## AriannasMama

6oz bottle
breakfast - pancake w. cream cheese
6oz bottle
lunch will be grilled cheese when she gets up from her nap
and I've got no idea what she'll have for dinner


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Apple cereal bar.
L: Sweet potato mash & some veggies.
S: Some chips from Burger King :blush:
T: Rice, brocolli, cauliflower. Orange.


----------



## Mellie1988

Cookie crisp for breakfast
Piece of toast for snack
Tuna&sweetcorn sandwich with some cocktail sausages and skips for lunch
Ice-cream at the park 
admiral pie with veg for tea 
Biscuit and milk before bed 

X


----------



## leoniebabey

4oz milk 
B - cheerios
D - cheesy pasta with broccoli,carrots and colliflour
T - tuna sandwich, cheese stick, raisins, banana, 
8oz milk


----------



## thedog

6am - 4oz milk
9am - porridge + toast
11am - had some of o/hs scrambled egg!
2pm - cheese sandwich, ate the whole thing!!
4:30pm - chilli con carne with rice
6pm - 6oz milk
11pm - 6oz milk

Will be similarish tomorrow...


----------



## Srrme

Apple sauce
Mashed Tatoes
Pirogies


----------



## x__amour

Srrme said:


> Pirogies

Ooh, what's that? :D


----------



## unconditional

x__amour said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Pirogies
> 
> *Ooh, what's that?* :DClick to expand...

:shock:


----------



## Hotbump

i dont know what that is either?


----------



## unconditional

https://www.naleway.com/OLD_SITE/direction/perogy1.jpg


----------



## _laura

Yesterday Max had
b: banana
l: tuna pasta salad and grapes
d: chicken pie with mash and veg

Today we've had
b: fruit salad and yoghurt
l: fish fingers and homemade chips
d: will be pea and bacon pasta


----------



## AriannasMama

Shannon - perogies are kinda like ravioli with mashed potatoes inside.


----------



## vinteenage

Shannon, you need to come out of Colorado and eat some more. :haha: Perogies are delicious especially when cooked with onions and smothered in sour cream.


----------



## unconditional

vinteenage said:


> Shannon, you need to come out of Colorado and eat some more. :haha: Perogies are delicious especially when cooked with onions and smothered in sour cream.

mmmmm yes!! :munch:


----------



## Hotbump

So far, we woke up late,
Jr: 6 oz milk
Breakfast:hard boiled egg with some veggie dip munchies and apple juice and 1/4 of a plum
snack:8 oz of milk

Jovanni: 8 oz of milk
breakfast: 3/4 of a plum and half a hard boiled egg
snack: gummie vitamin, 8 oz of milk


----------



## Jemma0717

Cinnamon Toast Crunch and a "nana" (banana) 

He needs to eat lunch


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Cereal bar & dried banana.
L: Banana sandwhich, yoghurt, rice cakes.
T: Sweet potato, veggies, yoghurt.

Snacks: Some of my sandwhich, cereal bar.


----------



## vinteenage

B: Several puffs, a blueberry wheel, cheerios, nilla wafers (5 :wacko:), blueberries, peaches and some potato chips my mom made.

L: uh nothing. huge breakst!

D: We'll see. OH and i have a wedding related meeting so the inlaws will feed him.

20ish oz of bottle. its 4pm


----------



## lauram_92

I always end up googling a lot of the food from the US!

Oliver had banana porridge AND carrots.

Do you guys give half a bottle, food, rest of the bottle?


----------



## AriannasMama

b - egg yolk omlette w/ cheese and bits of corn
l - half a grilled cheese and a nilla wafer
d- no dinner yet, I will probably give her left over grilled chicken

18oz of milk so far.


----------



## 112110

8oz
6oz
apples puree + 4 oz 
bananas puree
apples puree + 3oz


----------



## Kians_Mummy

7oz bottle
breakfast- slice of jam on toast & water
5oz bottle
Lunch- Chicken and Veg pot & water
9oz bottle
Tea- Apple & Strawberry puree & water


----------



## Jemma0717

We kind of snacked for bfast, had pizza for lunch and (Landon is a VERY picky eater so I am excited for dinner)...he had Pork Chops, Green Beans, and Rice and he ate it all!! I am so proud of him, he gets a snack tonight :)


----------



## AriannasMama

b- toast with cream cheese and some banana
l- mixed veggies and some of my grilled cheese
d-noodles in beef sauce

20oz of milk


----------



## x__amour

Resurrecting this from the dead! O:) :lol:

Saturday
*Brunch*: Scrambled eggs w/ toast
*Supper*: Mixed vegetables & beef

Yesterday
*Brunch*: Bananas w/ oatmeal, blueberry puffs
*Supper*: Chicken noodle

Today
*Brunch*: Cherries & apples w/ oatmeal, strawberry apple puffs
*Supper*: Pasta primavera

:flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Aw I missed this thread!

Breakfast: Bananas and toast
Snack (around lunch time): 4 animals crackers
Dinner: No idea but someone better cook something tonight.


----------



## MrsEngland

B- 6oz bottle, toast, grapes.
L- The fish out of fish fingers, carrot and cucumber sticks
S- 6oz bottle, apple and cinnamon rice cakes
D- Homemade cottage pie, pineapple jelly
Before bed- 6oz bottle


----------



## Rhio92

Connor had:

Breakfast - porridge, banana, and a few cheerios
Dinner - chilli con carne, rice pudding
Tea - corn on the cob, carrot, potato and fish 

:munch: He's a greedy thing


----------



## unconditional

she just had some pear, and a rice rusk :)
dinner is going to be chicken with veg


----------



## annawrigley

Ooh forgot about this thread

Breakfast - Muffin
Lunch - Cheese sandwich, yoghurt
Tea - Chicken rice & veg, ice cream


----------



## lauram_92

7am - 7 or 8oz
10am - 7oz, toast and a little bit of banana
1pm - 1/2 7month+ jar of cottage pie and a pot of pureed strawberry, banana and apple
4.30pm - big bowl of veg (can't remember what exactly as it was premade and frozen) and most of a banana
6.30pm - 6oz


----------



## cabbagebaby

8am- 7oz bottle
9am- half of a toast and 3 rice cakes
12pm - i dont know he went to his dads 
3pm - 7oz bottle
5pm - half a 7 month jar of fruity chicken cassarole 
8pm - 7oz bottle


----------



## Hotbump

jovanni
8oz of milk
B: some chicken franks about half of one frank :/ some orange juice
S: frozen yogurt
L: chicken and 1/4 of a tomatoe 6oz of milk, 2 chips and his vitamin

Jr
8oz milk
B: scrambled egg with chicken franks with orange juice
S: frozen yogurt
L: abit of chicken and tomatoe not alot though and 6 oz of milk

they are currently asleep but when they wake up they will have some fruit and apple juice dinner will probably be soup and fruit gelatin for dessert


----------



## mayb_baby

Breakfast-Weetabix, 7oz
Lunch-Greek Yogurt with fruit, 7oz 
Dinner-spaghetti Bol, 7oz
1/2 hour before bed 7oz


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge
Cheese on toast
Banana
Spag bol with Garlic Bread



Carby boy haha


----------



## rileybaby

Breakfast - Ready Brek
Snack (9.30am) - 5oz
Lunch - Cheeseburger happy meal mcds (we dont make a habit of it :haha:)
Snack - Grapes
Dinner - Pasta,Pudding - Banana Custard
Before bed - 5oz:baby:


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast:Bottle and an apple
Lunch:Cheese sandwhich 
Dinner: Sausage roll,boiled potatoes,brocolli and cauliflour


----------



## Hotbump

jovanni: 
6oz milk
B: scrambled eggs, some slice of apple and orange juice
S: frozen yogurt
L: a few bites of chicken nuggets and a few french fries with milk

Jr:
6oz milk
B: scrambled eggs with apple slices with orange juice
S: frozen yogurt
L: a few bites of chicken nuggets and some fries with milk

they will have a snack later on most likely fruit with juice and i have no idea whats for dinner :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

b: mandarin oranges, wasn't so hungry this morning
l: lasagna
s: cupcake for smash cake pictures :haha: though she barely ate any
d: whatever we're gonna have


----------



## xprincessx

Breakfast: Toast + 1 weetabix
Lunch: Cheese spread sandwich, cut up chopped tomatoes & 2 yoghurts
Tea: Lasagne and blueberry and banana puree
Snack: Goodies chewee bar & a couple of chocolate buttons


----------



## lauram_92

7am - 7oz
10am - 7oz (and fell asleep during snack time at Toddlers)
1pm - toast and pureed butternut squash, carrot, potato, cauliflour and broccoli
4.30pm - 1/2 jar of tomato pasta with ham and a banana (mashed)
6.30pm - 6oz


----------



## x__amour

Tuesday
*Brunch*: Pineapples & pears
*Supper*: Lasagna

Wednesday
*Brunch*: Peaches
*Supper*: Chicken & potatoes mash w/ carrots

Today
*Brunch*: Strawberries & bananas


----------



## moondrops

Breakfast: 7oz milk and a few spoonfuls of cheerios & rice krispies
Dinner: Cheese and sausage on toast, raisins
Tea: Sausage and roast veg, 3 peanut butter on rice cakes, grapes, melon

and a couple bottles of milk x


----------



## annawrigley

6am: 8oz milk
B: Toast and some of my friend's Rice Krispies
L: Tomato & herb pasta bake, yoghurt
T: [At my dad's] Chicken wrapped in bacon stuffed with leek & mushroom, roast potatoes and peas. And a banana and a chocolate HobNob
6pm: 8oz milk


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> 6am: 8oz milk
> B: Toast and some of my friend's Rice Krispies
> L: Tomato & herb pasta bake, yoghurt
> T: [At my dad's] Chicken wrapped in bacon stuffed with leek & mushroom, roast potatoes and peas. And a banana and a chocolate HobNob
> 6pm: 8oz milk

Your dad's cooking always sounds amazing!


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 6am: 8oz milk
> B: Toast and some of my friend's Rice Krispies
> L: Tomato & herb pasta bake, yoghurt
> T: [At my dad's] Chicken wrapped in bacon stuffed with leek & mushroom, roast potatoes and peas. And a banana and a chocolate HobNob
> 6pm: 8oz milk
> 
> Your dad's cooking always sounds amazing!Click to expand...

It bloody is! I always steal bits off Noah's plate when we're there ;)


----------



## rainbows_x

B - yoghurt & a apple.
L - chicken nuggest & rice cakes.
T - pasta with cheese & yoghurt.


----------



## HellBunny

B: Quaker oats honey flavour
S: Banana
L: Ham and Cheese pitta bread
S: 3 chocolate fingers.. he went in the cupboard whilst i'd gone for a wee.. :O
D: Jacket potato and Beans

Has a 5oz bottle around midnight.
Loads of water in the day ocassional cup of squash..


----------



## lauram_92

7am - 7oz
10am - porridge and 3oz
1pm - strawberry, peach and banana puree
5pm - 1/2 jar of cottage pie and a yogurt
6.30pm - 4oz


----------



## EllaAndLyla

B - milk
S - milk
L - milk
S - milk
D - milk

not long until weaning though :happydance:


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Toast.
L - Banana & apple (refused) cheese on toast (refused) weatibix (refused) crackers (refused) small piece of chocolate :dohh:
T - Spaghetti on toast.


----------



## annawrigley

B: Muffin
L: Jacket potato and beans, cucumber slices, and a gingerbread man (well half, we shared ;))
T: Cottage pie, yoghurt


----------



## bbyno1

^Weaning is not so fun lol.

Breakfast:Weetabix with warm milk & Some of my bagel
Lunch: Ham sandwhich ,with a yoghurt
Dinner: Ham quiche with croquette potato. Also niked some of my pizza lol!

Snacks: Breadsticks,a digestive biscuit and some Annabelle Karmel Tomato crisps


----------



## annawrigley

bbyno1 said:


> *^Weaning is not so fun lol.*
> 
> Breakfast:Weetabix with warm milk & Some of my bagel
> Lunch: Ham sandwhich ,with a yoghurt
> Dinner: Ham quiche with croquette potato. Also niked some of my pizza lol!
> 
> Snacks: Breadsticks,a digestive biscuit and some Annabelle Karmel Tomato crisps

Agreed :lol:


----------



## rileybaby

Breakfast: Toast & Banana
Snack: 5oz
Lunch: Cheese roll, carrot stix crips & yoghurtx2
Snack: 5oz
Dinner: Mash & veg & banana biscuit
Before bed: 5oz


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> *^Weaning is not so fun lol.*
> 
> Breakfast:Weetabix with warm milk & Some of my bagel
> Lunch: Ham sandwhich ,with a yoghurt
> Dinner: Ham quiche with croquette potato. Also niked some of my pizza lol!
> 
> Snacks: Breadsticks,a digestive biscuit and some Annabelle Karmel Tomato crisps
> 
> Agreed :lol:Click to expand...

Niether is milk! and being sicked on every 5 minutes!! :lol:


----------



## HellBunny

EllaAndLyla said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> *^Weaning is not so fun lol.*
> 
> Breakfast:Weetabix with warm milk & Some of my bagel
> Lunch: Ham sandwhich ,with a yoghurt
> Dinner: Ham quiche with croquette potato. Also niked some of my pizza lol!
> 
> Snacks: Breadsticks,a digestive biscuit and some Annabelle Karmel Tomato crisps
> 
> Agreed :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Niether is milk! and being sicked on every 5 minutes!! :lol:Click to expand...

I was so relieved when we started weaning.. its abit rushy at times thinking what can we make tonight lol, but the benefits far outweighed the constant feeding.throwing up reflux (well it didn't go away until well into weaning but i'm rambling now! lol


----------



## _laura

Yesterday Max had
b: Apple, yoghurt and banana
l: Kids roast dinner from Wetherspoons :haha: He ate most of it! 
d: Spaghetti on toast with a fruit pot

Oh and 2 bottles.


----------



## bbyno1

Today Aliyah will have.
B: Bottle,breadsticks and toast which she left most of the toast :/
L:Jacket potato with cheese and a yoghurt
D:Grilled chicken with new potatos and veg with another yoghurt

Snacks:Ella's kitchen milk and vanilla cookies & Annabell Karmel tomato crisps


----------



## lauram_92

So far he has had 7oz, but he threw some of that back up because he was being really nosey, resulting in him taking in a lot of air, so when he burped up came the milk.

Then another 7oz, then toast and spaghetti hoops for "snack" at Toddlers.

Lunch he had 1/2 jar of cottage pie and a yogurt, which he almost fell asleep eating.

No idea what he will have for dinner.


----------



## annawrigley

Toast and hoops for snack? Noah has that for a meal! :lol: 

Today Noah had/will have:
B: Muffin
L: Jam sandwich, yoghurt
T: Rice chicken and veg, fruit bar


----------



## vinteenage

Yesterday he only really had dinner, which was the vegetables and noodles from minestrone soup.

Today,
B: Grapes, toast, and about 5oz of milk
L: Something snacky, animal crackers or such
D: No idea.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Lol milk!. Can't wait to start weaning.


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> Toast and hoops for snack? Noah has that for a meal! :lol:

Yeah exactly :dohh: He has it for his 'breakfast' at 11. He usually has porridge at 10 when he is at home.


----------



## mayb_baby

B: Porridge 
L: Mash Potatoes and spaghetti hoops 
T: Stew


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge for breakfast, then a banana.. Cheese on toast for lunch, and spag bol on a potato for dinner/tea.


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Toast & 7oz.
Luncg - Hot cross bun.
Tea - Pasta & cheese.

Snacks -breadsticks, cornflakes.


----------



## rainbows_x

Bumpity bump.

Breakfast - cereal, blueberries & reasberries. 8oz milk.
Lunch - ham, cheese & sweetcorn sandwhich.
Tea - probably fih fingers and veggies.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

_Thank you for bringing this thread up again Donna 

Amelia's had: 

Breakfast - Ready Break
Lunch - She's going to have a jam or chicken sandwich, grapes & a petit filous
Tea - We're all having Spag bol.  _


----------



## Ashleii15

Breast milk, breast milk, and more breast milk. xD


----------



## we can't wait

She's still on a pretty boring menu, right now. She's only on grains. :D

Breakfast - 5oz
Midmorning - 4oz
Lunch - Rice mixed with 2oz

Dinner - She may have Oatmeal mixed with 2oz, if not, she'll just have a bottle.


----------



## lauram_92

I love this thread, wish it was stickied. Can never be bothered finding it!

5am :cry: - 7oz
9.30am - 7oz
1pm - chicken sandwich, 1/2 an orange and 1/4 of a blueberry muffin
5pm - one spoonful of a jar :( i was running really late and he went MENTAL when i tried to spoonfeed him and sat hysterically crying for ages. so i ended up giving him some wotsits :blush: just wanting him to eat anything. then he had some more of a muffin, a frube and a petit filou. The worst dinner ever :nope: I feel so bad.
6.30pm - 7oz


----------



## bbyno1

B:Rice crispies,strawberry yoghurt and a whole banana
Lasta
D:Fish cakes,hash browns and brocolli with a yoghurt

Snacks:Cheese biscuits & grapes. Oh and dried bread:shrug: she loves it lol


----------



## 10.11.12

4.30-breast milk
Breakfast-oatmeal-with a few raspberries and cows milk 
Lunch-lentils and brown rice and a 1/2 a sliced banana
Dinner-tofu with egg noodles and a cup of water.


----------



## stephx

B- toast
L- slept through :(
Early tea- mushroom, tomato, cheese omelette & yogurt
Later tea- green beans :/ and more toast 

X


----------



## lauram_92

7am - 8oz
10am - 8oz
Snack at Toddlers - ham & mayo sandwich, flapjack
1pm - toast, ham, apple, orange, petit filou

Thats it so far.


----------



## 10.11.12

Breakfast: raspberries and yogurt 
Snack: Annies cheddar bunnies and milk 
that's it so far today


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Weatabix & blueberries.
Lunch - She slept through and woke at 4pm so some bread, that's all she wanted :shrug:
Tea - Pasty & vegetables.


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast - didn't really eat breakfast, she had a few bites of yogurt and some banana. 4oz of milk

4oz of milk with her nap

lunch - grilled cheese and tater tots. 5oz of juice

4oz of milk with her nap

snack - honey kix and some water.

dinner - no dinner yet, she will have whatever we have for dinner.


----------



## HellBunny

Quaker Fudge Porridge
Cheese on toast
Banana
Jacket Potato and Beans

x


----------



## bbyno1

B:Cornflakes and a banana
L:Cheesy ravioli,ice cream and about 30 grapes!
D: Fish cakes and veg with yoghurt


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Weatibix with yoghurt covered fruit.
Lunch - Toast, fruit flakes.
Tea - Pasta with cheese.


----------



## annawrigley

7am: 8oz milk
B: Toast
L: Will be chicken soup and a yoghurt 
T: Chicken korma (just realised the double chicken, oops) and a fruit bar or something
6pm: 8oz milk

He doesn't really have snacks unless he asks for one :shrug: He has them at nursery though


----------



## _laura

Yesterday max had
b: bottle and banana
s: rice cakes
l: cottage pie and peaches
s: rasins and wraps
d: beans on toast
then bed as he didnt want a bottle.

he eats shit loads at nursery.


----------



## Jellyt

B: cornflakes and cup of milk
Snack: banana
Lunch: quorn ham and cheese on toast and kiwi fruit
Snack: raisins
Dinner will be: veggie pasta and she'll have a cup of milk before bed :)


----------



## bbyno1

B:Weetabix with warm milk
Lhillidelphia spread in sandwhich (only ate a little),banana and a yoghurt
D:Chicken pieces with chips 

Snacks:Grapes & Organix crisps & a slice of dry bread?


----------



## vinteenage

B: Cheerios, mini lemon-poppyseed muffin, 10 oz of milk.

L: Watered down apple juice, cheese, bread, brussel sprouts, potato, olives, pickle, and a couple bites of pumpkin pie for dessert.

D: No idea.

10oz of milk before bed.


----------



## lauram_92

6am :coffee: 8oz
9.30am - 6oz
1pm - fishfingers and some other stuff i can't remember.
had a few skips at my friends
5pm - pureed roast dinner with 5 veg and pear and orange
6.30pm 5oz


----------



## moondrops

B: cheerios & raisins
L: 2 courgette, cheese and tomato muffins, blueberries & apple
D: pork, new potatoes, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, banana & blueberries

She also had a banana and blueberry smoothie, two sticks of cheese and some cheese puffs in between lunch & dinner x


----------



## x__amour

What is Weetabix? I see it a lot!


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> What is Weetabix? I see it a lot!

Cereal made from wheat! Its in a block like this
https://www.thegreatbritishdiet.co.uk/Images/Weetabix&Milk.JPG
(thats 2) which is how I like it but it goes mushy as the milk soaks it up which a lot of babies like. I love it :blush: Pic looks horrible though lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ It's much nicer like this :D
https://nuxx.net/gallery/d/50376-1/Image_284_.jpg
with butter and jam! Weetabix with milk makes me want to :sick::sick::sick:
Fortunately Issy's gone off it so I don't have to wash her bowls of leftover mush up anymore!


----------



## annawrigley

wishuwerehere said:


> ^^ It's much nicer like this :D
> https://nuxx.net/gallery/d/50376-1/Image_284_.jpg
> with butter and jam! Weetabix with milk makes me want to :sick::sick::sick:
> Fortunately Issy's gone off it so I don't have to wash her bowls of leftover mush up anymore!

Ewwwww! Gotta be with milk!


----------



## vaniilla

breakfast - fruity porridge

lunch - diluted fresh pineapple juice

cucumber, hummus & sweetcorn sandwich

1 organix apple & raspberry oat bar 

half a pot of little yeo's peach yoghurt 

Dinner - not decided what I'm making yet :flower:


----------



## stephx

B- muesli with raisins

L- cheese sandwich, mushroom pasta and organix crisps


----------



## bbyno1

B:Crumpet with butter and 2 bits of banana
L:Fish fingers which she hardly ate any of with mash. She had a teeny bit of my pizza too. With a yogurt and grapes
D:Sausage roll with new potato's and brocolli

Snacks:Some of my coco pops and shortbread


----------



## stephx

D: Fish fingers and sweetcorn. A banana and 3 satsumas for pudding lool


----------



## x__amour

Steph, I loooove your avatar! Beautiful girls! :D

Haven't eaten yet! Waiting for Thanksgiving dinner at 4pm, gahhh. Hungry. :xmas14:


----------



## stephx

Aww thank you hun :blush: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Weatibix & yoghurt. 
L - Quiche, sslice of toast. 
T - Ravioli & yoghurt.

Snacks - Carrott cake, banana, organix crisps.


----------



## rileybaby

B: Ready Brek + 5oz milk
S: Raisins
L: Roast pork + veg - Yoghurt
S: Biscuit + 5oz milk
D: Macaroni Cheese
& 5oz before bed


----------



## KiansMummy

B- crumpet n some rice krispies
S- banana slices
D- cheese pie and roast potatoes and beans and yoghurt
T- spag Bol and garlic bread. Strawberry mousse and some raisins
9oZ bottle before bed


----------



## 112110

4 8oz bottles
Sweet potatoes puree
Apples & cherry puree
Pears & pineapple puree
and a little bit of finger paint :dohh:


----------



## Lanna

Just boobie milk :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

9oz
Porridge
Pasta & some bits of banana then 5oz

Thats all so far.


----------



## stephx

B: Rice crispies 

L: banana

D: Sweet & sour chicken with rice. A satsuma and banana


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava didn't wake until 2pm, so a bit of a fail today.

B - Weatibix & strawberry yoguhrt.
L - Peanut butter sandwhich.
T - Ravioli & quiche. Yoguhrt.


----------



## lauram_92

rainbows_x said:


> *Ava didn't wake until 2pm, so a bit of a fail today.*
> 
> B - Weatibix & strawberry yoguhrt.
> L - Peanut butter sandwhich.
> T - Ravioli & quiche. Yoguhrt.

:shock: What time did she go to bed? Oliver gets up about 7!


----------



## rainbows_x

lauram_92 said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> *Ava didn't wake until 2pm, so a bit of a fail today.*
> 
> B - Weatibix & strawberry yoguhrt.
> L - Peanut butter sandwhich.
> T - Ravioli & quiche. Yoguhrt.
> 
> :shock: What time did she go to bed? Oliver gets up about 7!Click to expand...

Lol he has a cold at the moment so is sleeping through it. She went down eventually at 11pm. She normally sleeps 8pm-9/10am but hasn't slept like that for a few days :(


----------



## lauram_92

rainbows_x said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> *Ava didn't wake until 2pm, so a bit of a fail today.*
> 
> B - Weatibix & strawberry yoguhrt.
> L - Peanut butter sandwhich.
> T - Ravioli & quiche. Yoguhrt.
> 
> :shock: What time did she go to bed? Oliver gets up about 7!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol he has a cold at the moment so is sleeping through it. She went down eventually at 11pm. She normally sleeps 8pm-9/10am but hasn't slept like that for a few days :(Click to expand...

Aww what a shame, hope she feels better soon!


----------



## vinteenage

B: Yogurt, scambled egg, rice, 10 oz of milk
L: 6 animal crackers, 4oz of milk (he had a nap)
D: Indian chicken, naan, rice, 10oz of very diluted grape juice (like 3oz juice, 7oz water)

He'll have another 10oz of milk before bed.


----------



## mayb_baby

B: 2 Weetabix 8oz of milk
L: 2 Yoghurts 5oz Milk
D: Mash potatoes, spaghetti hoops and a sausage with 3 oz Water in a cup, 5oz Milk

8oz of milk before bed


----------

